# Grand raid marathon 2013



## Friedrich1963 (17. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

2013 möchte ich den Grand Raid Marathon (lange Strecke) fahren.

Ich weiß es ist noch weit hin, aber ich frage lieber jetzt schon.

Könnte mir jemand sagen wie viele m/(km?)/Höhenmeter die Laufpassage zum Pass de Lona beträgt. Dann noch ev. die Durchschnittssteigung in % und max Steigung in %.

Ist ev. auch jemand hier der die lange Strecke schon gefahren ist?
Und mir vielleicht mir ein bißchen darüber berichtet.

Danke im voraus


----------



## REMMAPS (17. September 2012)

Bin vor vier Wochen Verbier-Grimentz gefahren.
Habe 55min nicht im Sattel gesessen.
Die angefragte Passage beginnt aber schon vor dem Schotterteil
weil auf dem Wiesentrail immer öfter auftretend verblockt fußballgroße
Steine ein durchgängiges Fahren nicht zulassen.
Ansonsten ist ab Verbier > Grimentz alles fahrbar.
Konzentration und starke Handgelenke sind aber die die letzten 10 min
vor dem Ziel noch mal äußerst förderlich , hier wird in einem Schmelzwasserbett dem Ziel entgegengerumpelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (18. September 2012)

Kann Remmaps voll zustimmen. 
Von La Vieille bis zum Pas de Lona sind es etwas über 400hm zum schieben bzw tragen. Die Tragepassage hat teilweise 35 - 40%. Dann kommt nochmal ne kürzere Trailabfahrt bis zum Schlusaanstieg 100hm zum Becs de Bossom. Bin dieses Jahr leider 3min zu spät in La Vieilla angekommen. War auch viel zu warm an dem Tag. Mit dem Bus nach Grimentz hat auch gut geklappt. 
Also nächstes Jahr nochmal!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Friedrich1963 (19. September 2012)

Hallo REMMAPS, hallo Themar7,

danke für euren Kurzbericht.
Jetzt weiß ich was mich ungefähr erwartet.

Frage an Therma7:
Was heißt: "_Bin dieses Jahr leider 3min zu spät in La Vieilla angekommen"_?

Zeitlimit überschritten?

Dann noch etwas.

Frage an alle. Ich verbinde die meisten Marathon-Wettkämpfe mit einem Kurzurlaub (3 Tage). Ich übernachte eigentlich nicht gerne in den Ortschaften (in dem Fall Verbier) wo das Rennen stattfindet. Gibt es da genug Möglichkeiten ausserhalb was zu finden (max. Entfernung 20 km)?
Ich möchte so früh wie möglich buchen.

Für 2 Personen suche ich eine Pension oder ein günstiges Hotel.

und Danke im voraus für die Informationen


----------



## swift daddy (19. September 2012)

Einfach mal bei "Gîtes de France" oder "Chambres d'hôtes" (also Gästezimmer) suchen ... http://www.chambres-hotes.fr/

Da kommt man i.d.R. günstiger und gastfreundlicher unter als in Hotels, um Verbier rum sollte es da eigentlich auch genuch geben


----------



## Friedrich1963 (19. September 2012)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Einfach mal bei "Gîtes de France" oder "Chambres d'hôtes" (also Gästezimmer) suchen ... http://www.chambres-hotes.fr/
> 
> Da kommt man i.d.R. günstiger und gastfreundlicher unter als in Hotels, um Verbier rum sollte es da eigentlich auch genuch geben


 

Super, vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## schulze04 (19. September 2012)

Hallo,
auch ich Interessiere mich für diesen Marathon.
Habt ihr was besonderes z.B. Höhentraining in eure Vorbereitung eingebaut oder ganz normal trainiert?

Gruß
schulze04


----------



## Friedrich1963 (19. September 2012)

schulze04 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich Interessiere mich für diesen Marathon.
> Habt ihr was besonderes z.B. Höhentraining in eure Vorbereitung eingebaut oder ganz normal trainiert?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo, 
also ich werde zusätzlich zu meinem Bike-Training, viele Bergläufe machen mit steilen Anstiegen, da die Laufpassage zum Pass de Lona schon deftig ist...nach so vielen Höhenmeter.
Spez. Höhentraining mache ich nicht. Wo auch hier im Schwarzwald?
Grüße


----------



## swift daddy (20. September 2012)

also wenn euer Französisch einigermassen gut ist, kann ich euch nen 16-Wochen Trainingsplan abfotographieren und hier einstellen ... stammt von Jean-Paul Stéphan (Mtb-Trainer und mehrmaliger Masters Weltmeister) und ist speziell auf den Grand Raid konzipiert


----------



## Friedrich1963 (20. September 2012)

swift daddy schrieb:


> also wenn euer Französisch einigermassen gut ist, kann ich euch nen 16-Wochen Trainingsplan abfotographieren und hier einstellen ... stammt von Jean-Paul Stéphan (Mtb-Trainer und mehrmaliger Masters Weltmeister) und ist speziell auf den Grand Raid konzipiert



das wäre toll dann kann ich ev. meinen T-Plan ergänzen oder ändern.
Französisch kann ich ein bisschen wird schon gehen.

Grüße und Danke


----------



## Themar7 (20. September 2012)

@Friedrich1963: Genau das Zeitlimit hat nicht ganz gereicht. Bei mir war auch absolut die Luft raus. Vielleicht bin ich auch etwas zu schnell losgefahren. Bis zum Mandelon liefs eigentlich ganz gut.
 @swift daddy: Da hät ich auch großes Interesse an dem Trainingsplan! Französisch soll nicht das Problem sein

Danke und Grüße aus Sachsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (20. September 2012)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Einfach mal bei "Gîtes de France" oder "Chambres d'hôtes" (also Gästezimmer) suchen ... http://www.chambres-hotes.fr/
> 
> Da kommt man i.d.R. günstiger und gastfreundlicher unter als in Hotels, um Verbier rum sollte es da eigentlich auch genuch geben



nur dürften die 





> "Gîtes de France"


 nicht mit der Vorgabe 





> max. Entfernung 20 km


 machbar sein

von Frankreich über den Großen St.Bernhard bis nach Verbier in der Schweiz ists schon ne Ecke


----------



## Friedrich1963 (20. September 2012)

zauberer# schrieb:


> nur dürften die  nicht mit der Vorgabe  machbar sein
> 
> von Frankreich über den Großen St.Bernhard bis nach Verbier in der Schweiz ists schon ne Ecke



Hab es mir nochmal überlegt, (bzw. meine Frau) doch in Verbier (sollte was frei sein) zu übernachten.


----------



## swift daddy (21. September 2012)

So, hier wie versprochen hier der gescannte Plan ... bzgl. der Intensität bewegt sich Stéphan auf einer Skala von 1 (min. Intensitât, Erholung) bis 4 (max. Intensität, Rennbelastung), die je nach Bedarf auch noch in halbe Internvalle unterteilt werden kann (1,5 ... 2,5 ...)

Ob seine Pläne was taugen kann ich net sagen, da ich noch net danach traniert hab. Seine Erfahrung und sein Status in der franz. Radsport-Szene lassen aber doch durchblicken, dass das Ganze doch recht fundiert ist.

Probiert's einfach aus, ändert den Plan ggf. nach euren Bedürfnissen ab und habt Spass beim GRC


----------



## Friedrich1963 (21. September 2012)

swift daddy schrieb:


> So, hier wie versprochen hier der gescannte Plan ... bzgl. der Intensität bewegt sich Stéphan auf einer Skala von 1 (min. Intensitât, Erholung) bis 4 (max. Intensität, Rennbelastung), die je nach Bedarf auch noch in halbe Internvalle unterteilt werden kann (1,5 ... 2,5 ...)
> 
> Ob seine Pläne was taugen kann ich net sagen, da ich noch net danach traniert hab. Seine Erfahrung und sein Status in der franz. Radsport-Szene lassen aber doch durchblicken, dass das Ganze doch recht fundiert ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Friedrich1963 (21. September 2012)

Hallo swift daddy.

kleines Problem.
Und zwar habe ich die Seiten in Photoshop geöffnet.
Die Seiten sind ziemlich klein gescannt: 7cm hoch mit 200dpi.
Ich kann diese kaum bearbeiten.
Wenn ich die Seite nun prozentual vergrößere reist diese ziemlich auf und der Text ist nicht oder kaum lesbar.
Kannst du ev. diese hochauflösend scannen. Nur wenn möglich

Sollten wir uns in Verbier mal treffen gebe ich einen aus.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Themar7 (22. September 2012)

Habe mal bei google gesucht!

Kanns sein das hier die gleichen Pläne sind?

http://vo2cycling.fr/index.php?/plans-entrainement/Plan-entrainement-cyclisme-VTT/preparation-grand-raid-cristalp.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friedrich1963 (22. September 2012)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Habe mal bei google gesucht!
> 
> Kanns sein das hier die gleichen Pläne sind?
> 
> ...


----------



## swift daddy (22. September 2012)

Gerne doch, viel Erfolg nächstes Jahr, vllt. trifft man sich ja dort


----------



## Friedrich1963 (22. September 2012)

Ich bin dabei diesen speziellen Plan vom franz. ins deutsche zu übersetzen und danach neu reinzuzeichnen.
Sobald ich diesen fertig habe stelle ich den Plan als PDF oder Jpg hier ins Netz.
Dauert halt ein bißchen, aber es ist ja noch Zeit.

Bis dann


----------



## ctwitt (26. September 2012)

Hi,

das tollste Rennen was man fahren kann. 

Bete das gutes Wetter ist, wie dieses Jahr?

Es sind wie bereits geschildert 400 h/mtr. Die schnellsten schaffen das in 25 Minuten. Kannst Du in der Ergebnisliste anschauen. Da sind extrem viele Sektorenzeiten aufgeführt. So kannst Du genau sehen an welchen Passagen Du wieviel Zeit auf z.B. den Sieger verloren hast. Ich verlor am meisten Zeit bei den langen Anstiegen, welch Wunder .

Beim Übernachten bedenke folgendes. Es ist erstens in der Schweiz und damit alles extrem teuer! Zweitens ein Point to Point Race mit Start und Ziel oben in den Bergen. 

Ablauf wie folgt. Freitag Anreise und in Tal etliche km hinter Verbier die Startnummer abholen und die Bike kontrolle machen lassen. Da wird das Bike geprüft! Bremsen, Reifen, Lagerspiel! Dann auf der Autobahn zurück und aus dem Tal hoch nach Verbier. Start am nächsten Morgen bei Sonnenaufgang. KALT! 

Der Betreuer muss zu rück ins Tal mit dem Auto wieder vorfahren und 80 km weiter auf den Berg nach Griemez wo er Dich frühestens nach 6:15 Stunden in empfang nehmen kann. 

Es gibt sehr sehr viele Verpflegungen, man kann ohne Probleme mit einer Flasche fahren. 

Die Strecke hat gefühlt kein Stück an dem man mal in der Ebene rollt. Es geht immer hoch oder runter und oft technisch anspruchsvoll hochalpin. Wenn Du mal oben auf einem Grad fährst und es auf dem Höhenprofil aussieht als ob es eben wäre, dann ist das bestimmt ein Singeltrail mit etlichen Wasserdurchfahrten und Steinstufen wo man ständig vom Rad muss.

Auch die Abfahrten haben einiges zu bieten. Von schnellen Schotter bis Ausgesetzte Felsen und Rutschige Skipisten oder Eisentreppen. Da gibt es alles. Besonders die letzte Abfahrt ins Ziel hat es vor allem im unteren Teil ab der Staumauer in sich. Ein Fully ist hier sicher nicht das schlechteste. 

Mir hat es riesen Spass gemacht und ich fahre nächstes Jahr wieder. Ich bin schön langsam gestartet und hatte Respekt vor der Strecke. Mein Saisonhöhepunkt war die Transalp und danach waren wir im Urlaub. ich hab mich dann nicht mehr speziell aufs Grand Raid vorbereitet. War also mehr als ausgeruht. Bin eine Woche vorher zwei lange Rennradeinheiten gefahren und fertig. Ich habe den Startplatz zum Grand Raid auch erst ein paar Tage vorher zufällig bekommen. 

Also einfach mal fahren und geniessen. Die Höhe am Schiebestück geht mega auf die Pumpe!


----------



## Friedrich1963 (26. September 2012)

Hi ctwitt,
danke für deine Zeilen, sehr gut zu wissen.

Mein Betreuer ist meine liebe Frau. Ihr muss ich erst mal die ganze Sachlage noch erklären. Ich glaube sie denkt immer noch es wäre ein langer Rundkurs,(also Start = Ziel) und sie könne den ganzen Tag nur in der Sonne liegen....

Ich freue mich schon auf 2013
besonders auf den Pass de Lona

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Friedrich1963 (26. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ständig auf you tube nach Marathon-Videos.
unter anderem habe ich dieses vom Grand Raid gefunden.

Aber vielleicht kennt ihn ja schon jeder...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNAewisqjXA&feature=related"]Grand Raid 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]

und bei 3:19 da geht es hoch in Richtung Pas de Lona.
Und was für ein Wetter, wahnisnn...genau so bitte, bitte.....

Grüße


----------



## Themar7 (26. September 2012)

Das hier find i auch super:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76kx8bUyDLs&feature=relmfu"]Grand Raid 2011 - Highlights - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hast dir mal die Strecke auf Google Earth angeschaut? Kannst ja als *.kml downloaden


----------



## Themar7 (26. September 2012)

Hey der Termin steht: 24.08.2013


----------



## Friedrich1963 (27. September 2012)

... erster Termin ist eingetragen.

Habe mich selten schon so früh auf einen Marathon gefreut.

und ich fände es geil wenn man sich (die hier in diesem Forum) ev. in Verbier o. Grimentz mal trifft. Sei es auf der Strecke.

GRC-Trainingsplan ist in der Mache.

bis bald


----------



## REMMAPS (28. September 2012)

für alle erstfahrer noch ein kleiner hinweis.
die schweizer ham's ja mit dem geld und wissen wie man dazu kommt:

bei der obligatorischen bike-kontrolle wurden meine bremsbeläge moniert
tatsache war , sie hatten noch 75%  !
die anweisung lautete : zur abnahme müsse ich mir beim ersatzteilservice neue beläge holen !
macht 2 x 26 euro !
erst nach entsprechender diskussion lies der " chef de technique "
sich auf ein paar runterhandeln.
also neue beläge bezahlt , vom service untentgeltlich einbauen lassen
,abnahmesticker drauf und tschüß.

nur anzumerken ist folgendes: das so abgenommene rad bleibt nicht wie z.B. beim ironmam hawaii anschließend im parc freme sondern in der obhut des fahrers, der somit die gelegenheit hat , den alten zustand wieder herzustellen !
die bezahlten euro bleiben aber in der suisse, that's how it goes.

trotzdem tolles rennen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friedrich1963 (28. September 2012)

REMMAPS schrieb:


> für alle erstfahrer noch ein kleiner hinweis.
> die schweizer ham's ja mit dem geld und wissen wie man dazu kommt:
> 
> bei der obligatorischen bike-kontrolle wurden meine bremsbeläge moniert
> ...


 

Hallo
danke für diesen wichtigen Hinweis.

Grüße


----------



## ctwitt (28. September 2012)

Am besten du nimmst Ersatzteile mit. Wenn sie etwas beanstanden dann kannst du es selber tauschen. Tune schnell spanner und leichtbau bremsen lieber zuhause lassen. Ist auch sicherer bei dem Rennen.


----------



## REMMAPS (29. September 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Am besten du nimmst Ersatzteile mit. Wenn sie etwas beanstanden dann kannst du es selber tauschen. Tune schnell spanner und leichtbau bremsen lieber zuhause lassen. Ist auch sicherer bei dem Rennen.



offensichtlich sind meine ausführungen nicht von allen verstanden worden.
ersatzteile hatte ich von a-z in ausreichender menge mit vor ort.
die diskussion erstreckte sich auch auf den hinweis der von mir augenblicklich zu wechselnden neuen ! ersatzbeläge.
dem wurde aber nicht entsprochen mit dem argument , nur die vor ort zu kaufenden beläge entsprächen den kriterien des veranstalters.
deshalb hier nochmal die moral der geschicht:

willst du den abnahme- sticker erlangen,
tust du besser was die verlangen

leichtbaukompnenten sind übrigens kein problem wenn
alles passt
stichwort  100kg biker und 8,5 kg bike


----------



## ctwitt (29. September 2012)

Also, wir haben schon selber Bremsbeläge nach Beanstandung gewechselt und gut wars. Ausserdem war es in der Vergangenheit wohl so, dass diverse Fahrer sich für umsonst dort das Rad richten lassen haben und deshalb werden nun Die Teile berechnet.


----------



## Suprarenin (30. September 2012)

Bei mir hatten Sie damals nichts zu bemängeln obwohl meine Beläge ebenfalls bereits gut eingefahren waren. Gibt wohl solche und solche Tage. Abzocke würde ich den guten Herren jetzt aber nicht unterstellen, wie ich es hier zwischen den Zeilen lese  .

An und für sich ist diese Inspektion aber eine gute Sache. Gerade Biker aus dem Mittelgebirge unterschätzen alpine Abfahrten gewaltig. Fehlt es dann noch an der Bremstechnik, kann man beim Grand Raid auch ein neues Paar Beläge in einem Rennen verschleißen!

Ärgerlich ist meiner Ansicht nur, dass die Inspektion ziemlich weit vom Start entfernt ist.


----------



## Kapatieme (30. September 2012)

Hallo
Interessiere mich auch für den GR Chrisalp. Dazu wollte ich fragen ob mir jemand die Höhenmeter u eventuell die Kilometer nennen kann die man bis zu den gewissen Zeitlimits absoviert haben muss ? Ich möchte einen Teil des Rennens im Training simulieren damit es nachher keine bösen Überraschungen gibt.
Ist man mit zweifach 26/39 bei einem 29 Zoll Bike noch gut unterwegs oder sind Im Streckenprofil steile Wegstrecken vorhanden ? 
Kann man sich mit der Anmeldung Zeit lassen oder gibts ein Gedränge um die Startplätze?
Vielleicht kann mir ein Teilnehmer die ein oder andere Frage Beantworten.
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Kapa


----------



## Themar7 (30. September 2012)

@Kapatieme: 
Es gibt auf der Strecke Verbier - Grimentz insgesamt 6 Zeitlimits. Das wichtigste ist in La Vieille um 16:00Uhr kurz vor der Schiebe-Tragepassage. Bis dort sinds 107km und ca 4400hm. Wenn das verpasst wird darfst du nicht über den Pas de Lona schieben sondern mit dem Bus ins Ziel nach Grimentz fahren.

Grüße


----------



## Suprarenin (30. September 2012)

Kapatieme schrieb:


> Hallo
> [...]Dazu wollte ich fragen ob mir jemand die Höhenmeter u eventuell die Kilometer nennen kann die man bis zu den gewissen Zeitlimits absoviert haben muss ? [...]



Das letzte Zeitlimit ist das einzig knackige. Bedenke aber auch in deiner Planung, dass du immer einen kleinen Puffer für Defekte mit einrechnen musst. Einen ausführlichen Rennbericht findest du unter anderem hier:

http://www.grand-raid.ch/sites/default/files/Cristalp_088-092_Womb_0.pdf

oder

http://giom.de/9.html



Kapatieme schrieb:


> [...]Ist man mit zweifach 26/39 bei einem 29 Zoll Bike noch gut unterwegs oder sind Im Streckenprofil steile Wegstrecken vorhanden ? [...]



Kann man dir nicht so leicht beantworten. Hängt alles von deinem Trainingszustand ab. Ich bin dreifach mit 34er Rettungsring gefahren und war im Ziel über die Entscheidung sehr froh . Die Steigungen sind im allgemeinen jedoch nicht unmenschlich steil. Wenn du die Kraftausdauer hast, sollte es mit zweifach durchaus möglich sein.



Kapatieme schrieb:


> [...]Kann man sich mit der Anmeldung Zeit lassen oder gibts ein Gedränge um die Startplätze?[...]



Je früher du dich anmeldest desto günstiger ist die Gebühr. Der Andrang hält sich zudem in Grenzen. Man kann sich im Normalfall auch noch einige Wochen vorher anmelden.

Grüße


----------



## Friedrich1963 (1. Oktober 2012)

REMMAPS schrieb:


> offensichtlich sind meine ausführungen nicht von allen verstanden worden.
> ersatzteile hatte ich von a-z in ausreichender menge mit vor ort.
> die diskussion erstreckte sich auch auf den hinweis der von mir augenblicklich zu wechselnden neuen ! ersatzbeläge.
> dem wurde aber nicht entsprochen mit dem argument , nur die vor ort zu kaufenden beläge entsprächen den kriterien des veranstalters.
> ...


 

am besten ich lasse meine alten dran und sage bei der Bikeinspektion von vorne rein das sie diese wechseln sollen und kaufe diese vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (5. Oktober 2012)

Haha, dieses Theater mit der Bike-Kontrolle ist echt nervig, vor allem wenn man danach in Verbier startet. Wirklich den Vogel hats mir aber erst rausgehauben wie dieser Kontrolleur anfing ernsthaft mit nem Winkel-Inbus an meinen Vorbauschrauben herumzupfuschen. Daheim alles fein säuberlich mit dem Drehmo montiert damit der Carbon-Lenker auch ja nicht zu feste geklemmt wird und dann kommt der gute Mann mit seinem L-Schlüssel an. Naja, mein entsetzter "Killerblick" hat dann aber gereicht, dass er nach der ersten Schraube gleich abgelassen hat.


----------



## Catsoft (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das sind Geschichten  Offensichtlich haben die sich nicht geändert. Früher (in den 80zigern) haben die auch hier bei jedem Rennen kontroliert. 

Beim GRC ist mein Rad glücklicherweise immer anstandslos abegnommen worden. Aber die Sache mit dem Helmüberzieher war damals auch großes Kino. Hach, man müßte mal wieder....


----------



## Friedrich1963 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen

betreffend dem speziellen franz. Traingsplan von Jean-Paul Stephan muss ich leider mitteilen das die Übersetzung doch mehr Arbeit in Anspruch nahm wie erhofft. Der Übersetzer (ein Freund seit über 25 Jahren in frankreich lebend) meinte die Wortauswahl sei zu speziell.
Sinngemäß alles zu übersetzen macht keinen Sinn da dies doch für Verwirrung sorgen könnte. Und einfach irgendwas daraus zu interpretieren wollt ich jetzt auch nicht.

Trotz Allem habe ich den franz. T-Plan reingezeichnet und hier reingestellt. Für diejenigen die ihn trotzdem nutzen wollen oder sogar übersetzen wollen und können.

Was mir fehlt an diesem Plan sind Details wie z.B.: Training nach Herzfrequenz, Training im aerobe und anaeroben Bereich...

Anbei noch mein akt. 12 wöch. T-Plan 2013.
Dieser ist auch anspruchsvoll und ich glaube auch eine gute Vorbereitung für den GRC 2013.
Vor den 12 Wochen viel Grundlage fahren.

....noch 10 Monate

bis dann


----------



## Friedrich1963 (31. Oktober 2012)

wie ich sehe werden die Daten hier extrem komprimiert dargestellt.
Ich hoffe man kann die Pläne überhaupt lesen.

wenn nicht schicke ich diese auch hochaufgelöst per Mail


----------



## ctwitt (20. November 2012)

Die Anmeldung ist offen. Ich habe soeben gemeldet.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (21. November 2012)

...ebenso.

Auf 2013!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friedrich1963 (21. November 2012)

Erhält man beim Grand Raid auch ein Startgeschenk?


----------



## ]:-> (21. November 2012)

Grand Raid und Geschenke ....wäre ja schon toll wenn man im Ziel mehr als Wasser und Pepsi bekäme.
Aber ja, es gab einen Rucksack der schon auf dem Weg zum Auto zerfallen ist und ein paar weinrote Armlinge - gut zum Brille Putzen.


----------



## ctwitt (21. November 2012)

Ich finde schon, dass die Sache ihr Geld wert ist. Technische Servicepunkte entlang der Strecke. So viele Verpflegungen, dass ich trotz der Hitze 2012 mit einer Flasche fahren konnte. Vor der Schiebestrecke warme Suppe. Und was mir viel wichtiger war, eine Top ausgeschilderte und für sonstigen Verkehr gesperrte Strecke. Unterstützung im Rennen ist doch viel wichtiger als Give aways. Mit Trikots, T Shirts und Arm und Beinlingen, Taschenlampen und Rucksäcken sowie grossen Tasche kann ich ganze Schränke füllen. Anstatt die mal für jeden 10 Gels und zwei Riegel raushauen.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (21. November 2012)

Also gegen ein schönes Startgeschenk habe ich wirklich nichts.

Ich mein 100 Euro sind doppelt so viel, wie der Black Forest Ultra Bike kostet.
Und dieser ist wirklich auch perfekt organisiert.

Und ich erfeue mich immer wieder über das Startgeschenk. Ist ja auch ein schönes Andenken, zumindest für mich.

Aber alles Nebensache. Hauptsache ist, gutes Wetter am 24. August 2013.


----------



## powderJO (21. November 2012)

da ich am start stehen werde, könnt ihr euch das gute wetter schon mal abschminken ...


----------



## Friedrich1963 (21. November 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> da ich am start stehen werde, könnt ihr euch das gute wetter schon mal abschminken ...


 
Ich lach mich echt kaputt. Das war ja echt ne fiese Antwort.

D.h. du fährst immer bei Regen? Na super ;-)


----------



## Friedrich1963 (21. November 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> da ich am start stehen werde, könnt ihr euch das gute wetter schon mal abschminken ...


 

...puhh...ich war in Deinem Blog.

Du bist ne andere Kategorie wie ich.

Ultra bike in 5.22, das ist schon ne mega geile Zeit und die A-Strecke der Salzkammergut Trophy in 14 Std....Aua! Hut ab. 

Und die Rennberichte (gut geschrieben) haben mich echt zum Lachen gebracht...gefällt mir!


----------



## powderJO (21. November 2012)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> D.h. du fährst immer bei Regen? Na super ;-)



nicht immer bei regen. manchmal schneit es auch. 









es tut mir auch selbst jedes mal leid ...


----------



## Friedrich1963 (21. November 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> nicht immer bei regen. manchmal schneit es auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

...ich krieg mich nicht mehr!!! !-)))))))


----------



## Themar7 (25. November 2012)

Meine Motivationshilfe ist endlich eingetrudelt...Habe die DVD 2012 bestellt. Toller Film, schöne Bilder...

Wie läuft das Training Leute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (25. November 2012)

REMMAPS schrieb:


> offensichtlich sind meine ausführungen nicht von allen verstanden worden.
> ersatzteile hatte ich von a-z in ausreichender menge mit vor ort.
> die diskussion erstreckte sich auch auf den hinweis der von mir augenblicklich zu wechselnden neuen ! ersatzbeläge.
> dem wurde aber nicht entsprochen mit dem argument , nur die vor ort zu kaufenden beläge entsprächen den kriterien des veranstalters.
> ...



Bei uns in der Schlange gab es einige Fahrer die "probleme" mit den Bremsbelägen hatten, die sind dann eben zurück und haben die Teile getauscht. Danach sind diese erneut zur Kontrolle und es gab keine weitere Beanstandung. Ich konnte das einige Zeit beobachten da ein Servicetechniker mit dem Hinterrad meiner Freundin beschäftigt war, kostenlos. Ich fand den Service und die Kontrollen vollkommen OK. Zeitungsbericht und Bericht von Pummel zum Grand Raid gibt es hier.


----------



## kahwel (25. November 2012)

Habe auch heute die Anmeldung gemacht... und jetzt meine Training beginnt ... oder geht weiter und warte für meine neu Cube bike


----------



## Friedrich1963 (27. November 2012)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Meine Motivationshilfe ist endlich eingetrudelt...Habe die DVD 2012 bestellt. Toller Film, schöne Bilder...
> 
> Wie läuft das Training Leute?



Ohhhhh bin ich faul! Und es regnet und regnet und regnet!

Sobald der erste Schnee da ist mache ich meine ersten Langlaufeinheiten. 
Und am ersten Januar beginne ich das Grundlagen-Training.

Solange werde ich mich nicht rühren!!!;-) und mein Bike nur anschauen.


----------



## ctwitt (27. November 2012)

kahwel schrieb:


> Habe auch heute die Anmeldung gemacht... und jetzt meine Training beginnt ... oder geht weiter und warte für meine neu Cube bike



Hoffentlich kommt das Cube auch rechtzeitig.


----------



## ctwitt (27. November 2012)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Ohhhhh bin ich faul! Und es regnet und regnet und regnet!
> 
> Sobald der erste Schnee da ist mache ich meine ersten Langlaufeinheiten.
> Und am ersten Januar beginne ich das Grundlagen-Training.
> ...



Also wenn man in der Rheinebene nicht fahren kann, wo denn dann noch? Das ist die wärmste und trokendste Ecke in Ganz Deutschland. Und laufen kann man immer und überall. Ich gehe jetzt laufen.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (27. November 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Also wenn man in der Rheinebene nicht fahren kann, wo denn dann noch? Das ist die wärmste und trokendste Ecke in Ganz Deutschland. Und laufen kann man immer und überall. Ich gehe jetzt laufen.



super...danke, jetzt habe ich wieder Gewissensbisse.
Auch noch Laufen?

Ne, ich genieße noch die 5 Wochen und wenn überhaupt rolle ich ein bisschen in der Rheinebene....aber trainieren? Jetzt?

Ach das sollen doch lieber die Lizenz-Fahrer machen....nicht? ;-)


----------



## ctwitt (27. November 2012)

das ist schon von der Denke falsch.

das trainieren genießt man, nicht das ausruhen. Wenn ich nicht trainiere bin ich für meine Umwelt nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Burli (27. November 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> das ist schon von der Denke falsch.
> 
> das trainieren genießt man, nicht das ausruhen. Wenn ich nicht trainiere bin ich für meine Umwelt nicht auszuhalten.



Yes!


----------



## Friedrich1963 (27. November 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> das ist schon von der Denke falsch.
> 
> das trainieren genießt man, nicht das ausruhen. Wenn ich nicht trainiere bin ich für meine Umwelt nicht auszuhalten.



ääähh ne, ich denke nicht falsch (was mich betrifft)

Wenn ich 12 Monate im Jahr trainiere, habe ich irgendwann kein Bock mehr.

Ich trainiere ab 1. Januar, 7 Monate am Stück, täglich (natürlich mit einem Tag Pause in der Woche). Oh, mir reicht das. 

Ich habe noch ein anderes Leben und das ist auch anstrengend.;-)

Trainiere du ruhig weiter...du bist ja Lizenz-Fahrer...oder?

Hab mal auf Datasport geschaut: (wenn du das sein solltest)

GrandRaid 2012: in 8 Std. 38 Min. Gehts noch? Haa, von diesen Zeiten träume ich.

Aber jetzt nicht sagen: "Mehr trainieren!!!"

Das sind die Gene. Entweder man hat sie oder man hat sie nicht. 
Ich habe sie nicht, zumindest nicht für solche Zeiten.

Ich denke ich werde mindestens 10 Std. unterwegs sein. Mehr? Oh Gott!
5000 hm!! Noch nie gefahren. Das werde ich 2013 ändern!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (27. November 2012)

Ganz ruhig, jeder wie es Ihm gefällt.

Ich mache lieber immer etwas. Mal mehr mal weniger. Ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen. 5 Monate im Jahr nicht zu trainieren. Aber jeder wie er will und mag. Und über acht Stunden ein Rennen zu fahren finde ich auch super anstrengend. Viel länger könnte ich mich gar nicht auf dem Rad halten. Darum allergrössten Respekt für alle die so lange Radfahren können.

Jetzt kommen wir hier aber vom Thema ab. 

Kann Dir aber zum Grand Raid sagen, 2012 war super Wetter. Das machte die Strecke schnell und wesentlich einfacher als sie bei Nässe und Schnee wohl gewesen wäre. Wenn Du zum ersten mal dort fährst ist es wirklich wichtig, Dich am Anfang nicht zu übernehmen. Die Strecke wird von Berg zu Berg schwerer. Und Du wirst von Berg zu Berg langsamer. Und wenn Du am Höhenprofil mal ein etwa 5 km langes Stück siehst, dass eben zu sein scheint. Dann kannst Du sicher sein, dass es ein verblockter Singeltrail mit jeder Menge Bäche und Steinstufen ist. Als ich nach etwa 7 Stunden ziemlich grau an die Tragepassage gekommen bin, wusste ich im ersten Moment gar nicht wo ich hin sollte. Als ich dann oben auf dem Geröllhang das Rote Tor sah, hatte ich keine Idee wie ich jemals da oben raufkommen sollte. Auf den Bildern sieht man immer die Fahrer von oben. Da muss sich mal einer nach unten stellen. Da machst Du zwei Schritte vorwärts und rutscht einen wieder runter. Hat bis zu 44% Steigung. Mir war so schwindelig dass ich mich am liebsten dort hingelegt hätte und gut wars. Da ist die Luft nämlich recht dünn. Oben am Lona dachte ich, ich hätte es geschaft. Aber Pustekuchen. Erst noch mal runter und dann noch mal ein Stück hoch. Jetzt endlich runter ins Ziel. Schon, aber nach 8 Stunden eine wirklich schwere Abfahrt. Die Konzentration ist schlecht. Und dann bin ich noch an einer Serpentine im Singeltrail beim Anbremsen zum Überholen voll auf einen Felsen geknallt. Mit der Hüfte. Zum Glück ausser einer Prellung und ein bischen Tapete sowie einem verbogenem Schaltwerk nichts passiert. Also die Abfahrt ins Ziel ist wirklich schwer. Zumindest im Renntempo nach 8 Stunden.

Wehe wehe wenn es bei dem Rennen so richtig Nass ist. Es gibt einige Abfahrten auf Skipisten also Wiesen. Und die sind richtig steil.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (27. November 2012)

Danke, diese Tipps werde ich sicherlich nicht vergessen.

Und meine Demut vor diesem Marathon wächst!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. November 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig, jeder wie es Ihm gefällt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde ich so unterschreiben!!! Mit einem Unterschied, ich habe mich erstmal hingelegt als ich das Rote Tor sah...Ich habe über 150 Plätze in der Tragepassage alleine in meiner Wertungsklasse in diesem Abschnitt verloren.


----------



## kangaroo-power (27. November 2012)

Ich habs mir von der Seele geschrieben....

guckst du

http://der-det.blog.de/


ach ja, ich glaube "Temar7" kommt darin vor, der, dem 3 Minuten fehlten und mit dem ich ersthaft mitgelitten habe. Definitiv war das das hefitigste was ich mit ansehen musste...

Greetz


----------



## Friedrich1963 (27. November 2012)

Meine Stimmung ist extrem getrübt.

Ich kam um heute 16.00 nach Hause, von einer kleinen MTB Runde im Regen mit meinem lieben Cannondale!. Ich wohne im vierten Stock in einer ganz normalen Gegend.
Das Rad hab ich kurz zum abtrocknen vor die Wohnungstüre gestellt, so wie immer. 
Kurz rein, mich umgezogen, ein Telefonat geführt, wollte es dann wieder reinholen....wow... es war weg.

Die haben mir s´bike geklaut!!! Mein jetziges Trainingsrad für den Winter...mein erstes richtiges Mountainbike, mein Allroundrad für den täglichen Bedarf...
Ich glaube es nicht!!!! Vor meiner Nase. Nachbarn sind alle soweit ok und die Haustüre eigentlich immer geschlossen.
Wie kann das passieren?

Super!
Bin jetzt echt fertig und wütend.

Morgen früh gehe ich zur Polizei...bringt aber eh nix. Adios Cannondale. Heul....
Was mach ich denn jetzt? Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Friedrich1963 (27. November 2012)

kangaroo-power schrieb:


> Ich habs mir von der Seele geschrieben....
> 
> guckst du
> 
> ...



Ich werde deinen Bericht auf jeden Fall lesen. Nach der Trauer  :.(.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (27. November 2012)

kangaroo-power schrieb:


> Ich habs mir von der Seele geschrieben....
> 
> guckst du
> 
> ...



Hey Detlef bist du's,

ja das waren eigentlich nur 2 Kurven...
Ich hör dich noch heut noch reden: Nur noch 2 Kurven wir haben noch eine kleine Chance. 
Du warst sehr entschlossen...hast Gas gegeben und es voll durchgezogen. 
Mir wars ziemlich duselig auf dem Weg nach La Vielle. Das war aber auch extrem warm. 
Anmelden werd ich mich bald...
Schöne Geschichte...besser kann man das erlebte nicht beschreiben

 @Friedrich1963: Tut mir leid um dein Bike!


Grüße!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (29. November 2012)

Habe heute auch die DVD erhalten und finde es traurig. Die DVD mit 13 Minuten "Inhalt", welcher aus den einzelnen Werbefilmen die bereits aus dem Netz bekannt sind oder vorher auf der Veranstalter HP zu sehen waren, kostet inkl. Versand 21 Chf. Da habe ich doch deutlich mehr erwartet. Da hat man mit diesen 3 Videos schon deutlich mehr fürs Geld.

Video 1 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO2WD4TW6gk"]23. Grand Raid, www.rts-salzburg.at - YouTube[/nomedia] (alles Ausschnitte aus der DVD)oder bissel lustiger [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKav7xAOul8"]Grand raid godefroy 2012 crash - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß ein nun angegammeltes Salatbauchvieh


----------



## ctwitt (29. November 2012)

Dideo1 ist toll, das kannte ich noch nicht Herr Moos mit geklebten Schlauchreifen. Er fährt glaube ich Senioren 2 hatte ja am Gardasee auch schon alle abgezogen. Im Film sieht man auch die vermeidlich ebene Passage.

Ich habe schon wieder vergessen wie weh das dort tut. Wahnsinn, die fahren das in etwas über 6 Stunden.


----------



## powderJO (1. Dezember 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Dideo1 ist toll, das kannte ich noch nicht Herr Moos mit geklebten Schlauchreifen. Er fährt glaube ich Senioren 2 hatte ja am Gardasee auch schon alle abgezogen. Im Film sieht man auch die vermeidlich ebene Passage.
> 
> Ich habe schon wieder vergessen wie weh das dort tut. Wahnsinn, die fahren das in etwas über 6 Stunden.



was war eigentlich mit markus los - der war doch auch am start, oder?


----------



## ctwitt (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ja, und der Plan war wir fahren erst mal zusammen. Das hatten wir auch so gemacht, bis ihm nach ca. 50 km vom AX Lightness leichtbau Schrott das Gestell gebrochen ist. Ich hab hier selber im Keller drei Leichtbausättel die alle kaputt sind, aber nicht nur von AX auch von Selle Italia. Markus hat dann versucht einen Sattel zu bekommen und ich bin alleine weiter. Einige km weiter war dann unsere Erste eigene Betreuung. Aber da hatten wir auch keinen Sattel. Bin dann alleine weiter. Marcus hat mich dann noch zwei mal verpflegt und im Ziel empfangen. Das war super, aber lieber wäre ich gemeinsam weiter gefahren. Zu zweit leiden macht mehr Spass. Er kann sich so schön grau fahren und geht trotzdem nie kaputt. Dür mich hatte es als Erststarter den Vorteil das er den Grand Raid schon 6 mal gefahren war. Naja 2013 hoffentlich ohne defekt dann und zumindest einen Teil zusammen. Bergab sehe ich ja keine Sonne, da brauche ich vor der letzten Abfahrt mindestens 3 Min Vorsprung eher 5.

Thorsten


----------



## powderJO (2. Dezember 2012)

hi,


merde. wegen defekten raus zu müssen ist ätzend, erst recht wenn es dann auch noch bei rennen passiert, die nicht gerade vor der haustür liegen. und super, dass ich mir gerade auch einen leichtbausattel bestellen will - tune - ....


----------



## ctwitt (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi Jo,

den Tune habe ich die ganze Saison gefahren, Bo auch. Den Komfort. Der funktioniert gut und ist solide. Allerdings hatte ich zum ersten mal seit Jahren einen Nerv am Sitzhöcker beschädigt. Keine Ahnung wie ich das gemacht habe. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich mega Schmerzen wenn ich auf den Sitzknochen gedrückt habe. Lustig war, der Schmerz war nicht am Sitzknochen sondern einige cm weiter im Schritt. Nach ein paar Wochen ist das wieder weg gegangen.

Thorsten


----------



## powderJO (2. Dezember 2012)

bei mir wird es wohl der speedneedle marathon - und der wird hoffentlich auch halten. klopf auf carbon...


----------



## bergradlfahrer1 (5. Januar 2013)

Hi Thorsten,

habe mich soeben auch für den Grand Raid 2013 angemeldet. Nach der VMTS in den beiden letzten Jahren mit Reinhard diesmal eine schöne Alternative als Saisonhöhepunkt. Da muß ich jetzt wohl öfters mal zum Laufen/Berglaufen gehen...

Gruß, Anton


----------



## ctwitt (5. Januar 2013)

Hi Anton,

da sind ja dann einige deutsche unterwegs. Obwohl man auf der Strecke mit deutsch und englisch nicht wirklich weiter kommt.

Freue mich schon. Hoffe das Wetter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (6. Januar 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hi Anton,
> 
> da sind ja dann einige deutsche unterwegs. Obwohl man auf der Strecke mit deutsch und englisch nicht wirklich weiter kommt.



Der Grand Raid war bisher der einzige Einsatzbedarf meiner letzten Brocken Französischkenntnisse aus der Schule....


----------



## ]:-> (17. Januar 2013)

bergradlfahrer1 schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten,
> 
> habe mich soeben auch für den Grand Raid 2013 angemeldet. Nach der VMTS in den beiden letzten Jahren mit Reinhard diesmal eine schöne Alternative als Saisonhöhepunkt. Da muß ich jetzt wohl öfters mal zum Laufen/Berglaufen gehen...
> 
> Gruß, Anton



Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung ist das garnicht dumm. Bis anfang des Jahres habe ich das Wandern/Berglaufen gehasst. Habe dann, zu den Marathons am Samstag immer meine Wanderschuhe eingepackt und bin am Sonntag dann zügig irgendeinen Berg hochgelaufen. Zum einen habe ich so ein neues, spassiges Training entdeckt, zum Anderen ging der Lona dann auch recht gut und ohne Probleme (v.a. auch psychischer natur), sogar mit den harten Race-Schuhen. Eines ist klar, der Lona entstammt nicht den Stammtisch-Mythen sondern ist wirklich sackrisch steil und mit prallen Waden von den vorhergehenden 4300hm/100km kann das ganz schnell sehr sehr schmerzhaft werden.


----------



## Catsoft (17. Januar 2013)

]:->;10233194 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung ist das garnicht dumm. Bis anfang des Jahres habe ich das Wandern/Berglaufen gehasst. Habe dann, zu den Marathons am Samstag immer meine Wanderschuhe eingepackt und bin am Sonntag dann zügig irgendeinen Berg hochgelaufen. Zum einen habe ich so ein neues, spassiges Training entdeckt, zum Anderen ging der Lona dann auch recht gut und ohne Probleme (v.a. auch psychischer natur), sogar mit den harten Race-Schuhen. Eines ist klar, der Lona entstammt nicht den Stammtisch-Mythen sondern ist wirklich sackrisch steil und mit prallen Waden von den vorhergehenden 4300hm/100km kann das ganz schnell sehr sehr schmerzhaft werden.



Und die Luft so verdammt dünn...


----------



## ctwitt (17. Januar 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und die Luft so verdammt dünn...



Da sieht man am Mittag schon Sterne!


----------



## Friedrich1963 (24. Juni 2013)

@ powderJo (sorry)

Gratulation zur guten Platzierung beim Ultra bike

Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr als Ultra-Jubilar endlich mal wieder bei guten Bedingungen (Sonnenschein 18 Grad) starten.

Naja von wegen. Oben hatte es 9 Grad mit Regen und Starkwinden.
Aber zumindest hat es nicht geschneit.......

Du hast recht, scheinbar ziehst du Regen an.... da die Wetterprognose zuvor doch eher positiv ausfiel.

Willst du wirklich den Grand Raid fahren???

Hey ist nur Spaß.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## powderJO (24. Juni 2013)

merci. 

platzierung und zeit sind aber nicht so gut wie unter normalen umständen eigentlich machbar. habe die fehlende vorbereitung aber vor allem auch die fehlende rennhärte (erst das 3 rennen dieses jahr) deutlich gemerkt. dazu wurde ich auch aus einer guten gruppe katapultiert, als mich die spätere siegerin abgeschossen hatte und ich mich derbe abgelegt habe dabei. danach ewig alleine im wind und mächtig körner gelassen, die mir dann hinten (die rennhärte) gefehlt haben ...


grand raid werde ich antreten und ich bete, dass es ausnahmsweise mal gut wird, wenn ich an die startlinie rolle ...


----------



## Friedrich1963 (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist es ja bald soweit. Was machen die Trainingseinheiten?
Der Winter war lang hier im Schwarzwald und die T-Einheiten mühsam und kräftezehrend. Für mich zumindest.

*Frage an alle:* Wie viele KM habt ihr denn in den Beinen?

Ich bin jetzt grad mal bei 6.500 km angekommen aber zumindest viele Höhenmeter, und jedes mal wenn ich dabei an die 5.000 hm denke wird mir echt übel. Das wird keine einfache Sache. Aua.

@ CT Witt. 
Ich habe die Craft bike Transalp täglich im Liveticker verfolgt und bin zufällig auf deinen Namen gestoßen. Gratulation. Echt geil. Hut ab...mehrmals.
Super Platzierung. Und was für ne Reise.....!
Mache ich auch mal. Muss nur einen meiner biker Freunde überzeugen.

Gut, sollte ich von hier nichts mehr hören wünsche ich allen (auch mir) gutes Gelingen
am 24. August.

ICH WILL (MUSS) HOCH AUF DEN PAS DE LONA!

Grüße an alle
Friedrich


----------



## Catsoft (26. Juli 2013)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Ich hab 6.500 KM und knapp über 50.000 Hm auf der Uhr, fühle mich aber nicht fit genug für den GRC  Also nicht auf den Trainingsumfang schielen, sondern auch die Form!


----------



## powderJO (26. Juli 2013)

ich kann im moment nicht mal den mtb-lenker halten   sturz bei der zweiten trainingseinheit nach gut 4 wochen pause, jetzt also wieder pause. vorbereitung also mies, aber die lust mitzufahren ist dafür umso größer. war dieses jahr noch kein einziges mal in den alpen ... freue mich riesig darauf. platzierung egal, wird halt ne schöne tour ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suprarenin (27. Juli 2013)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nun ist es ja bald soweit. Was machen die Trainingseinheiten?
> Der Winter war lang hier im Schwarzwald und die T-Einheiten mühsam und kräftezehrend. Für mich zumindest.
> ...



Hallo Friedrich,

die KM-Angabe wird dir nicht wirklich helfen bzw. dich beruhigen. Dazu sind die Ziele und Voraussetzungen der einzelnen Athleten hier im Forum zu unterschiedlich. Auch lassen die KM keine Rückschlüsse über die Qualität deines Trainings zu.Wenn es dir aber allein ums Überleben geht, kann ich dich beruhigen.

Ich bin die Cristalp 2011 ohne spezifisches Training gefahren. Mit weniger als 3000 km im Frühjahr und habe es überlebt. Genauso wichtig wie gute Beine ist deine Willenskraft. Und gerade bei solchen Extremrennen wirst du ohnehin an deine Grenzen stoßen. 
Aber zumindest erwarte ich das von seinem Event. Ich will an so einem Tag sterben und leiden, an meine Grenzen stoßen und über mich hinauswachsen. Also nicht von den Eckdaten verrückt machen lassen. Fahre einfach dein Tempo (150er Pulsbereich) und friss dich von Verpflegung zu Verpflegung durch. Dann schaffste das! 

Falls du auf Zeit fahren willst...naja...dann bist du noch verrückter und härter als ich  (Karl Platt fährt das Ding in etwa 6 Stunden )

sportliche Grüße


----------



## Friedrich1963 (27. Juli 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Hallo Friedrich,
> 
> die KM-Angabe wird dir nicht wirklich helfen bzw. dich beruhigen. Dazu sind die Ziele und Voraussetzungen der einzelnen Athleten hier im Forum zu unterschiedlich. Auch lassen die KM keine Rückschlüsse über die Qualität deines Trainings zu.Wenn es dir aber allein ums Überleben geht, kann ich dich beruhigen.
> 
> ...


 
Prima das macht Mut! So stelle ich es mir vor...ANKOMMEN!: Auf Zeit fahren....? lustig, nein...sicher nicht. Sollte ich unter 11 Std. fahren, bin ich glücklich.

Grüße


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Juli 2013)

der wichtigste Punkt sind die Zeitgrenzen in denen du an den einzelnen Orten durch sein musst.
Da wird pünktlich dicht gemacht. Ohne Ausnahmen.


----------



## Themar7 (28. Juli 2013)

Hey

wieviel km ich seit Oktober gefahren kann ich gar nicht genau sagen. Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt bei 220 Stunden (seit Oktober), MTB Rennrad joggen schwimmen etwas Krafttraining noch dabei.
Als Vorbereitung noch 3 Rennen gefahren. In Altenau beim Malevil Cup und den Kitzalp. Jeweils immer die lange Runde...Außer in Altenau nur die 80km...wegen Regen mit nur +5°C.
Ich bin gespannt. Freu mich schon!

Viel ERfolg und gute Beine!


----------



## ctwitt (19. August 2013)

Hallo,

wir freuen uns schon sehr auf das nächste Wochenende. Da geht es dann los das große Rennen. Hoffe wir haben gutes Wetter und überleben den Aufstieg über den Lona Pass. Gestern und Vorgestern sind wir noch mal etwas länger gefahren und letzte Woche noch den Highlander mit dem Rennrad. Jetzt wird es Zeit die Form zu testen.

Bike ist soweit her gerichtet. Kette, Bremsscheiben, Bremsbeläge, Kettenblätter, Hinterreifen und sogar wegen Totalschaden Rahmen neu. Hinterrad auch recht neu, weil das alte bei der Transalp kaputt ging. So bin ich guter Dinge, dass ich beim Grand Raid nicht zu viel kaputt mache.

Unsere Betreuerin ist hoffentlich mit dem Roller auch schnell unterwegs, dass wir an ein paar Stellen was zu essen und zu trinken bekommen.

bis Samstag. Ich habe glaube ich Startnummer 46.


Thorsten
Mein Blog unter www.ctwitt.de


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2013)

hi thorsten,

wer ist "wir"? ist markus auch da? 

wo sind denn gute punkte für en betreuer - also wo kommt man gut mit dem auto hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (20. August 2013)

Hi,

ja, schaue mal in die Startliste Master2 wir fahren beide unter dem Label von seinem Laden Nr 43 und 46. Er will es noch einmal mit einem AX Lightness Sattel versuchen. Letztes Jahr ist ihm nach 50 km die Sattelstrebe gebrochen. 

Letztes Jahr haben wir glaube ich in  der Nähe von Nendaz verpflegt und (bin ich nicht sicher) Heremenze, und Evolene oder Eison.


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2013)

nette bilder, sieht so entspannt aus.


----------



## ctwitt (21. August 2013)

Das ist wichtig, dass man immer locker ausschaut. Am Lona Pass war es dann mit locker vorbei.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (21. August 2013)

ICH WÜNSCHE ALLEN HIER VIEL GLÜCK AM SAMSTAG! Soll ja leicht Regnen... egal!!!!

Ich fahre morgen nach Verbier...mit viel Demut.

Ich bin die Nr. 1544

Grüße an alle
Friedrich


----------



## minihbmichi (22. August 2013)

Euch auch viel Glück, der Regen soll erst ab  16 Uhr kommen, da müssen wir halt schneller radeln


----------



## ctwitt (22. August 2013)

genau, so lange will ich auch gar nicht fahren.


----------



## JensL (22. August 2013)

und ich hoffe, dass ich dann noch fahre


----------



## powderJO (22. August 2013)

ich hoffe, dass ich durchkomme. sehe schwarz ....


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2013)

fazit: durchgekommen bin ich. mit knapp 30 min pause bei la veille (einer der streckenposten meinte, das gewitter hört gleich auf und dann soll es auch wieder trockener werden - haha) und gefühlte 2h pause am pas de lona im aufwärmzelt. vorher bei der tragepassage schon total blau gewesen, oben dann so durchgefroren, das an weiterfahrt nicht mehr zu denken war. im zelt ca 100 menschen, von denen knapp 60 mit dem hubschrauber ausgeflogen wurden. habe lange überlegt, ob ich auch einsteige - nachdem ich 2 mal versucht hatte loszufahren aber mit klappernden zähnen nach 100 meter wieder aufgegeben hatte. zu guter letzt wollte ich einfach  mein bike nicht zurücklassen - bin dann doch noch runtergezittert und kam so immerhin in den genuß des finisher-status. immerhin, auch wenn die zeit indiskutabel ist eigentlich. aber egal, überlebt. heute morgen: muskelkater. nicht in den beinen. im kiefer. vom zähneklappern.


----------



## j.ö.r.g (25. August 2013)

aha, deshalb sind auf der Ergebnisliste soviele Personen mit guter Zwischenzeit in La Vieille und Lona nicht ins Ziel gekommen.

Das erinnert an 1995, aber da war nur Niesel und Graupel, bzw 2005 mit richtigem Rennabbruch ab La Vieille wegen Starkregen und sogar Schnee.

Tja, der Grand Raid, vorhersehbar ist da oftmals nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suprarenin (25. August 2013)

Her mit den Rennberichten! Was powderJO berichtet hört sich ziemlich krass an. 335 Finisher/ 750 Starter unterstreicht das Geschilderte. So hoch ist der Ausfall normalerweise nicht. Deine Zeit ist aber m.E. noch gut. Zumindest für meine normalsterblichen-Verhältnisse 

Die Abfahrt kann man sich normal schenken. Wer den Pas hochkommt, schafft die auch. Aber in dem Fall hätte ich persönlich wohl nicht meine Gesundheit riskiert (vor allem wenn ich das Teil in den Jahren zuvor bereits gemeistert habe).

War die Abfahrt überhaupt noch fahrbar? Da gibt es ja auch einige Bachüberquerungen. 

Auf jeden Fall Respekt powderJO!

Wie erging es Friedrich1963? Das waren für eine erste Teilnahme ja nicht gerade die idealen Bedingungen, wenn es nur ums ankommen ging


----------



## j.ö.r.g (25. August 2013)

naja, 50% Ausfall, das war damals in der Marathonhochphase mit über 2000 Startern ab Verbier Mitte der 90er eigentlich üblich. Und das lag nicht am schlechten Wetter, sondern eher an der Strecke an sich. Man muss aber auch dazusagen, dass das damalige Startritual mit einzelnem Startnummernabscannen den Start erheblich in die Länge zog und deshalb manch einer erst nach über 1 Stunde losfahren durfte. Die Durchgangszeiten waren jedoch fix.
Doch diese Dinge sind zum Glück passé.

Die Bachdurchfahrten stellen eigentlich nicht das Problem dar, eher die bei Regen dann glitschigen Felsen in der Passage unterhalb des Moirystausees.


----------



## minihbmichi (25. August 2013)

Wir durften leider ( Wie sich später herausstellte zum Glück) auch nicht weiterfahren, obwohl wir locker in der Zeit waren, aber es war halt für die hintere Hälfte ein Rennstop.
Das Rennen wurde in eison und a vieille gestoppt.

Vom pas de lona wurden die Fahrer mit 6 Helikoptern ausgeflogen nach Grimentz, nachdem sie dort oben im SOS Zelt gewartet haben.

Die Fahrräder blieben übrigens oben


----------



## JensL (25. August 2013)

Für mich war in La Vieille Schluss. Als ich ankam haben sie noch ein paar Leute durchgelassen. Bin aber nicht sicher, ob die noch bis zum Pass hoch sind. Etwa 15min später war Schluss. Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt das Rennen auch schon abgeschrieben, da ich komplett durchnässt war und gefroren habe. Da hätte ein Weitermachen keinen Sinn gemacht. 

Ich konnte mich dann zum Glück bei einer Familie, die eine der Häuser gemietet hatten, etwas Aufwärmen. Hab dort dann etwa ne Dreiviertelstunde zugebracht und bin abgefahren. Ich glaub, ich hab noch nie so gefroren in meinem Leben.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (25. August 2013)

Hallo ihr alle, ich hab es auch überlebt!!!


......wow....erst mal sprachlos......


wo fange ich an?
Der Wahnsinn! Ich kann mich leider nicht kurz fassen.


6.30 h Start. Herrlich ich bin dabei, mit viel Demut. Die Segnung der Fahrer in 3 Sprachen, der Abschied von meiner Frau, es war alles sehr emotional. Geil!


Mir war klar hier geht es nicht um Bestzeit oder Platzierung. Nein. Der Weg stand im Vordergrund. Das Erlebnis. 
Die ersten Kilometer hoch zum Tunnel Welcome to hell waren berauschend und ich war emotional ganz oben. Toll. Ich bin dabei.


Vielleicht zu viel Emotionen. Bin mir nicht sicher wo es war, ich glaube bei Nendaz.
Abfahrt auf einer steilen Wiese mit vielen Wellen. Bin viel zu schnell rein und bei der 2. Welle bin ich abgehoben. Ich bin dabei. Habe mich durch die warnenden Zurufe kurz ablenken lassen.


Meine Fresse hat es mich gehauen.
Aber ich war scheinbar mit so viel Adrenalin vollgepumpt, das ich sofort aufstand und den Sanitätern durch Hopsen und Zurufen klar gemacht habe das alles gut ist. Von wegen. Aua.


Rad kontrolliert, aufs Rad gesprungen einfach weiter runterfahren bis zu dieser kleinen Alutreppe.


Jetzt da runter fahren, nee läuft nicht, jetzt absteigen und tragen. Da spürte ich dann doch die Folgen des Sturzes. Hüfte und Schulter heftig geprellt, ein paar Schürfwunden aber nichts Gravierendes. 
Das war für mich ein Zeichen, ich bin hier nicht im Schwarzwald!
Ich ging dann alles langsamer an.


Dann wurde es am Himmel immer dunkler und wirklich um 14.00 Uhr wie voraus gesagt ging es los. Starkregen, Kälte und Gewitter. Ich wollte es nicht glauben. Also Regenjacke an und weiter. Ich schaute auf die Uhr... oh Mann gib Gas...ich muss schnell nach Evolène..


Ich passierte Evolène.
Gut.


Beim letzten Anstieg Richtung Eison war ich schon nass bis auf die Haut und die Hände fingen an zu krampfen...und ich fror wie noch nie. Erste Zweifel kamen auf. Ich brauchte nun gute Gedanken. 


Meine Frau. Esther.
Jetzt einfach weiter egal irgendwie, halt durch, sagt sie immer.


Klar weiter aber wie? ******* tut das weh, aber ich dachte wenn ich den Anstieg jetzt gut schaffe werde ich bei der Abfahrt nach Eison wieder Zeit gut machen. Ha, ha...... Die ersten Krämpfe kamen und immer mehr Verzweiflung. Wie soll ich auf den Pas de Lona kommen? 


Und da war sie, die Abfahrt nach Eison. Abfahrt? Ich konnte es nicht glauben. Ich habe gehofft einen breiten Schotterweg vorzufinden. Nur harte Wurzelpassagen, Schlamm Fels und dann dieser verblockte Steinweg. Nur Stein und Fels. Ich wollte fahren. Bin gefahren und es hat mich wieder 2x geschmissen. Knie aufgeschlagen und wieder auf die Hüfte.
Dann wurde ich echt sauer und hab angefangen den Weg laut zu verfluchen.


Jetzt reiss dich zusammen, laufe geschwind und trage das Rad. Das tat ich dann auch.


Mir tat alles weh. So weh.


Unterwegs hatte ich Kontakt zu anderen Fahrern und bemerkte das auch diese mit verkrampften Gesichtszügen die letzten Reserven mobilisierten. Und auch sie fluchten in ihrer Sprache.
Ich war nicht allein und Ich bin dabei! Wie lange noch?


Dann noch die verdammte Alu Rampe hoch nach Eison. Da hätte es mich auch beinahe gekostet.
Ich war nur noch am fluchen. Dieser verdammte Regen und diese Kälte.


Gott sei Dank. Ich kam in Eison an, schaute auf die Uhr und sah das mir nur noch eine Stunde bleibt um Vieille zu erreichen. Mir wurde plötzlich klar unter diesen Umständen schaffe ich es nicht.
Meine Hände wollten nicht mehr. Meine Finger verkrampften beim Bremsen und beim Schalten. Ständige Krämpfe. Es ging kaum noch.
Ich wurde echt traurig. Mein Traum zerplatzt in diesem Moment den Weg komplett zu fahren. 


Am Verpflegungsstand in Eison wurde mir mitgeteilt das das Rennen hier vorbei sei. Ich schaute den Ordner an und fragte: Timelimit? Nein, Abbruch wegen Unwetter sagte er.


Da kam Sie die erste Glückswelle. Abbruch! Ich muss nicht mehr. Gut oder schlecht, gut oder schlecht, ich wusste in diesem Moment gar nichts. Ich war fertig.


Ich stand dann da und mir wurde so kalt das ich nicht mehr telefonieren konnte geschweige eine SMS schicken. Die Hände konnten das Telefon nicht mehr ruhig halten und ich konnte auch nicht Reden. Wirklich ich bekam keinen kompletten Satz zu Stande!
Ich zitterte am ganzen Körper. Mir wurde es schon peinlich.
Ich bin dann zum Verpflegungsstand und dort haben sie mir geholfen. Sie riefen meine Frau an und erklärten ihr die Sachlage. 


Bin dann ins nächste Café und dort saßen viele Mitstreiter und Gäste. Ich öffnete die Türe und jetzt wird es echt nett. Da ich immer noch wie ein Häufchen Elend am ganzen Körper zitterte schauten mich alle mitfühlend an. Zwei Fahrer aus Holland Eric und Bas nahmen sich mir an und der eine fing an mich abzutrocknen und zu wärmen, sie brachten mir eine heiße Schokolade und ein Gast, eine ältere Dame mit so großem Herz gab mir Ihre Strickjacke. Alle haben mir geholfen. 
Alles war gut. Schöne Erinnerung. 


Eine Stunde später sah ich meine Frau kommen. Die Rettung. Meine Allerliebste hat es geschafft. Trockene Kleidung, eine Decke und eine feste Umarmung. Sie sagte:Siehst du alt aus.
Gerettet! Bin glücklich! Ich war dabei


Puuh. Geiler Marathon aber heftig!


Ich wollte eigentlich nächstes Jahr mal ne Pause einlegen. 
Geht jetzt nicht. Jetzt kenne ich die Strecke ein bisschen. Und ich komme 2014 bestimmt wieder.
Und hoffe dass die Bedingungen besser sind.


Bin jetzt zu Hause in Freiburg und ich bin platt. Kann mich kaum rühren.


Leute es war toll. Auch eure Infos und Berichte habe ich sehr gerne gelesen und war immer erfreut, Antwort erhalten zu haben. Es war ein Erlebnis!


Wenn alles gut geht bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder hier, und es würde mich freuen Euch ev. hier wieder anzutreffen.


Macht es gut
Bis bald
Friedrich



@ Powder Jo ... Klasse! Ich gratuliere.
Und du hattest Recht, es hat wirklich geregnet.


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2013)

> âSiehst du alt aus.â






super bericht, kann voll mitfÃ¼hlen. mach dir nix draus - nÃ¤chstes mal.


----------



## minihbmichi (26. August 2013)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle, ich hab es auch überlebt!!!
> 
> 
> ......wow....erst mal sprachlos......
> ...



Das ist ja lustig wir waren im gleichen Café ich gegenüber von dir, du warst der erste der von seiner Frau mit dicker Jacke abgeholt wurde? Schwarzes Trikot?

Ich wurde um 1730 abgeholt, die Holländer saßen da immer noch


----------



## Friedrich1963 (26. August 2013)

minihbmichi schrieb:


> Das ist ja lustig wir waren im gleichen Café ich gegenüber von dir, du warst der erste der von seiner Frau mit dicker Jacke abgeholt wurde? Schwarzes Trikot?
> 
> Ich wurde um 1730 abgeholt, die Holländer saßen da immer noch


 
Jaaaa wie geil. Ich habe gehofft vielleicht jemanden aus dem Forum hier im Café anzutreffen. Haben wir dann nicht über die Tische hinweg kurz gesprochen. Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr was ich dich gefragt habe. Egal. Hattest du ein blau, weißes gemustertes Trikot an?

Hast dann aber auch noch lange ausgehalten.
Um 17.30 lag ich in der Badewanne.
Ich werde diese Tour im Leben nicht vergessen. Dass war von den Emotionen her das geilste was ich erlebt habe. So viel Höhen und Tiefen zugleich.... so nahe beieinander. Wahnsinn.

Jetzt hocke ich vorm Computer und muss arbeiten. Schrecklich!!!

Hey mach es gut
Friedrich


----------



## Darkviper (26. August 2013)

Im Cafe in Eison war ich auch ;-)  Ganz hinten am Tisch. War fast eine Stunde schneller als 2011. Die Timelimits waren diesmal überhaupt kein Problem. Bei dem Gewitter und Regen habe ich jedoch freiwillig kurz nach 14 Uhr in Eison die Entscheidung getroffen nicht weiter zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minihbmichi (26. August 2013)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Jaaaa wie geil. Ich habe gehofft vielleicht jemanden aus dem Forum hier im Café anzutreffen. Haben wir dann nicht über die Tische hinweg kurz gesprochen. Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr was ich dich gefragt habe. Egal. Hattest du ein blau, weißes gemustertes Trikot an?
> 
> Hast dann aber auch noch lange ausgehalten.
> Um 17.30 lag ich in der Badewanne.
> ...



Genau der war ich

Bei deiner ersten Sturzstelle, haben sie bei mir gerade einen mit dem Helikopterweggeflogen

War eine super Organisation, da sollte sich mal SOG events ne Scheibe abschneiden.

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei, denn nach der bike Transalp das schönste bikeerlebnis für mich


Also weiter fleissig trainieren und nächstes Jahr beide Rennen


----------



## minihbmichi (26. August 2013)

Darkviper schrieb:


> Im Cafe in Eison war ich auch ;-)  Ganz hinten am Tisch. War fast eine Stunde schneller als 2011. Die Timelimits waren diesmal überhaupt kein Problem. Bei dem Gewitter und Regen habe ich jedoch freiwillig kurz nach 14 Uhr in Eison die Entscheidung getroffen nicht weiter zu fahren.



wird ja immer besser, der ruhige mit den kurzen Haaren?
oder neben den Tandemteam?


----------



## Darkviper (26. August 2013)

Kurze Haare, schwarzes Trikot + Weste. Ich saß hinten am langen Tisch ganz rechts. Musste mich erstmal sammeln und aufwärmen. Wurde nach knapp einer Stunde von meiner Freundin abgeholt. Ich habe mich noch nie so über meine Sitzheizung im Sommer gefreut ;-)    Nächstes Jahr wieder! Wurdet ihr in Verbier auch um 05.00 Uhr durch die Dorfjugend im Hotel/Hostel geweckt? Die sind mit Pauken, Trompeten und Kuhglocken durch unser Hostel gezogen ;-)


----------



## Friedrich1963 (26. August 2013)

Darkviper schrieb:


> Kurze Haare, schwarzes Trikot + Weste. Ich saß hinten am langen Tisch ganz rechts. Musste mich erstmal sammeln und aufwärmen. Wurde nach knapp einer Stunde von meiner Freundin abgeholt. Ich habe mich noch nie so über meine Sitzheizung im Sommer gefreut ;-) Nächstes Jahr wieder! Wurdet ihr in Verbier auch um 05.00 Uhr durch die Dorfjugend im Hotel/Hostel geweckt? Die sind mit Pauken, Trompeten und Kuhglocken durch unser Hostel gezogen ;-)


 

Ja ich erinnere mich an dich. Hab dich wahrgenommen als du das Café verlassen hast, glaube ich.
Irgendwie hat das was. Gefällt mir sehr. 

Alles Gute
Freidrich


----------



## Friedrich1963 (26. August 2013)

...ich wollte noch was loswerden.

Meine Frau die mich nun 10 Jahre bei den Wettkämpfen begleitet, sagte mir gestern, "in keiner anderen "Sportszene" die sie kennt, ist die Solidarität, Herzlichkeit, Freundschaft und Selbstlosigkeit so groß wie beim MTB Marathon."

Und sie fährt kein Fahrrad.

Freude!


----------



## katko (27. August 2013)

super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefuchs (27. August 2013)

Tja Leute die Solidarität unter den Bikern stimmte. 
Aber bezüglich der Organisation bin ich anderer Meinung. Badewanne 17.30 Uhr - davon konnte ich nur träumen. Bin mit meinen nassen Rennklamotten um 21.00 Uhr nach Verbier zurückgekommen und musste noch ca. 200 Hm zum Chalet frierend hochtreten. Das nachdem ich um ca. 14.45 in La Vielle das Rennen abbrechen musste. Kaum Decken, keine Regencapes, nur frierende Fahrer in La Vielle. Was war da organisiert. Der Regen kam ja nicht überraschend, sondern war sogar vom Veranstalter per SMS angekündigt.
Nachdem ich um ca. 15.00 Uhr von La Vielle aus nach St. Martin (hatte keine Ahnung wo das liegt) runtergeschlottert war erlebte ich schlecht improvisiertes Chaos. Dort wurde ein Bus in 10 Min. angekündigt, der dann auch nach 1,5 Stunden kam. Teure Bikes wurden ohne Schutz übereinandergestapelt auf einer Lastwagenpritsche transportiert. Das tat echt weh. Und zurück nach Verbier ging nur über Grimentz. Dort hockte ich ebenfalls noch eine Stunde fest. Die Krönung war dann die Fahrkartenkontrolle vor der Rückfahrt nach Verbier.
Meine Kollegen hatten bei der Abfahrt im Nebel St. Martin verfehlt und waren nach Sion abgefahren. Die kamen um kurz vor 23.00 Uhr zurück nach Verbier. Waren stundenlang in der Kasernentoilette zum Aufwärmen, weil's sonst nichts gab. Es sind wohl Busse nach Sion gefahren, aber nicht von Sion nach Verbier.
Schade eigentlich, wenn man bedenkt, was einem an Startgeld abgenommen wird. Powergels haben wir an den Verpflegungsstationen auch vermisst. 
Naja vielleicht klingt hier noch etwas Frust durch, aber ich hab sowas noch nicht durchgemacht und will das auch nicht nochmal erleben ( mit der Kälte kam ich besser klar, wie mit der Ungewissheit, wann, wo, wie ein Bus zurückfährt). Übrigens war das nicht mein erster GRC. 
Ich glaub auch, dass das auch andere so empfunden haben. 
Meldet Euch doch bitte.


----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2013)

Was ich nicht verstehe. Wenn es schon klar war, das es mieses Wetter gibt, dann würde ich doch bei einem Hochgebirgsmarathon zumindest Regenklamotten und was zum Wechseln mit nehmen.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (27. August 2013)

bikefuchs schrieb:


> Tja Leute die Solidarität unter den Bikern stimmte.
> Aber bezüglich der Organisation bin ich anderer Meinung. Badewanne 17.30 Uhr - davon konnte ich nur träumen. Bin mit meinen nassen Rennklamotten um 21.00 Uhr nach Verbier zurückgekommen und musste noch ca. 200 Hm zum Chalet frierend hochtreten. Das nachdem ich um ca. 14.45 in La Vielle das Rennen abbrechen musste. Kaum Decken, keine Regencapes, nur frierende Fahrer in La Vielle. Was war da organisiert. Der Regen kam ja nicht überraschend, sondern war sogar vom Veranstalter per SMS angekündigt.
> Nachdem ich um ca. 15.00 Uhr von La Vielle aus nach St. Martin (hatte keine Ahnung wo das liegt) runtergeschlottert war erlebte ich schlecht improvisiertes Chaos. Dort wurde ein Bus in 10 Min. angekündigt, der dann auch nach 1,5 Stunden kam. Teure Bikes wurden ohne Schutz übereinandergestapelt auf einer Lastwagenpritsche transportiert. Das tat echt weh. Und zurück nach Verbier ging nur über Grimentz. Dort hockte ich ebenfalls noch eine Stunde fest. Die Krönung war dann die Fahrkartenkontrolle vor der Rückfahrt nach Verbier.
> Meine Kollegen hatten bei der Abfahrt im Nebel St. Martin verfehlt und waren nach Sion abgefahren. Die kamen um kurz vor 23.00 Uhr zurück nach Verbier. Waren stundenlang in der Kasernentoilette zum Aufwärmen, weil's sonst nichts gab. Es sind wohl Busse nach Sion gefahren, aber nicht von Sion nach Verbier.
> ...


 
Hallo bikefuchs,

so im Nachhinein bin ich doch froh das ich nur bis Eison kam.
Ich kann es gut nachempfinden. Ich wollte nach dem Rennen nur noch ins Hotel und das schnell. Der Gedanke nicht zu wissen wann, wo und wie man nach Hause kommt, nach so einem Wettkampf das zermürbt.
Nein, echt das hätte mir noch gefehlt... Ja, ich hatte da zum Schluss ein bisschen Glück und schätze dies immer mehr.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (27. August 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe. Wenn es schon klar war, das es mieses Wetter gibt, dann würde ich doch bei einem Hochgebirgsmarathon zumindest Regenklamotten und was zum Wechseln mit nehmen.


 
Ich hatte genug dabei und nicht vom Schlechtesten aber trotzdem war ich durch und durch nass. Der Regen war einfach zu heftig.


----------



## Themar7 (27. August 2013)

Hallo ihr Grand Raid Helden,
also erstmal Glückwunsch an alle die teilgenommen haben.

Mensch das Wetter sah doch so gut aus den ganzen Tag. 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit mir und meiner Leistung, meine ganze Vorbereitung und Training hat absolut gepasst. Es war einfach super, Top Form und immer ordentlich Tempo bergauf. 20min hatte ich in Nendaz im Vergleich zum Vorjahr rausgefahren. 

11:30 schon am Mandelon (Geil 1h schneller als last year)...Der Ausblick traumhaft...bei sehr schönen Wetter ist das Matterhorn in Sichtweite war anscheinend doch bewölkt.  

Tempo runter nach Evolene. Hat mich mein Verfolger mit seinem Fully gar nicht überholen wollen. War ich doch ganz zügig mit 26er Hardtail unterwegs. Hat mich noch gefragt ob ich das erste Mal beim Grand Raid fahre. Nein bereits das dritte Mal.

Evolene in Sichtweite...Wie war das gleich noch mit dem Garmin Sprint? Ah dort na dann mal los. Ach nee ist ja erst die Vorankündigung. Oh Verpflegung....Vollbremsung. 

Jetzt gings nun hoch nach Eison. Und da hab ich das Elend am Himmel erahnen können. Diese Wolken gefallen mir gar nicht. Hoffen wir mal das es beim nieseln bleibt. Gefreut hab ich mich über meine Zeit von 7h juhu 1,5 schneller als letztes Jahr. Kurzer Stopp an der Verpflegung. Dann der Singletrail Richtung LA Vielle. Die ersten Regentropfen fielen bereits vom Himmel, also schön die Karre in Schwung halten und hoch kurbeln nach La Vielle. Große Sorgen machte mir eigentlich das Gewitter. Am Pas de Lona ist man ja eigentlich ungeschützt Blitz und Donner ausgliefert. Der Regen wurde nun immer mehr gesehen hab ich mit meiner Brille nicht viel. In LA Vielle angekommen sah ich schon sehr viele mit Decken und Rettungsdecken umgehangen unterm Zelt. Viele konnten ja nichtmal den Becher vor Zittern halten. Was nun machen? Hier bleiben oder doch hoch zum Pas de Lona? Wenn man warm bleibt sollte es doch eigentlich gehen. Aber 400hm  Tragepassage sind kein Spaziergang. Nach ca 45 min Wartezeit hat der Streckenposten gemeint wer in der körperlichen und mentalen Verfassung ist solle bitte in der Gruppe jetzt runter fahren nach St Martin und im Restaurant warten bis dann der Bus alle abholt. Also bin ich auch zähneklappernd runtergefahren. Auch wurde es doch etwas wärmer als oben in La Vielle. Dann in die nächste Kneipe. Tee und Kaffee bestellt. 17:30 kam dann ein Bus der uns nach Grimentz brachte. In Grimentz dann raus Tasche holen, schnell duschen und wieder runter zu den Bussen. Es fuhr dann auch gleich einer nach Verbier. Ich war ca 20:30 in Verbier und hab dann bei Harolds Internetcafe Kreisverkehr einen Hamburger mit Pommes gegessen.

Die Organisation ist top. Klar ist es mit den Bussen nervig. Aber es geht von A nach B und ist kein Rundkurs der um einen kleinen Ort führt. 

Nächstes Ziel: GRAND RAID 2014!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grüße von der 1518!


----------



## ctwitt (27. August 2013)

Hallo, 

ja, ich bin Heute erst nach Hause gekommen. Wir haben ein langes Wochenende mit der Familie dort gemacht. Stuttgart, Freiburg, Sitten, Verbier, Grimentz, Chamonix, Freiburg und Stuttgart. Alles Easy.

Schade, dass das Wetter so schlecht wurde. Wir standen in Grimentz hinten im Wald auf dem Camping Platz. Und schauten den Hubschraubern zu, die in Netzen die Karbon Bikes vom Berg flogen. Wirklich schade für alle die abbrechen mussten. Aber glaubt mir, dass war eine kluge Entscheidung! Wir haben welche gesehen, die wirklich nicht mehr gut ausgesehen haben! 

Aber, so ist es im Outdoor Sport und in den Alpen. Da gehört das dazu. 

Ich habe einen längeren Bericht in meinem Blog geschrieben. Wer Lust hat, viel Spass beim lesen.


Thorsten
Mein Blog unter www.ctwitt.de


----------



## Friedrich1963 (28. August 2013)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Grand Raid Helden,
> also erstmal Glückwunsch an alle die teilgenommen haben.
> 
> Mensch das Wetter sah doch so gut aus den ganzen Tag.
> ...



Hast du dich geärgert? Da du ja top gefahren bist und das Ziel auch so nahe war. Gute Vorbereitung gehabt? Oder?
Also ich muss einiges mehr an Trainingseinheiten machen und viel mehr joggen gehen.
Respekt vor deiner Leistung. Das sind ja immense Unterschiede zum letzten Jahr. Und im Harolds saß ich mit meiner Frau auch, aber früher so gegen 19.00 Uhr. Hamburger und Pommes....Die waren so guuut.

Schade ich hätte gerne mit dir geplaudert.

Meine Schmerzen im Schulterblatt und im Brustbereich klingen nur sehr langsam ab. Der Sturz war doch heftiger wie ich dachte. Selber Schuld, das kommt davon wenn man im Zuschauerbereich ein bisschen zuviel zeigen möchte obwohl man sich in fremden Territorien befindet. Blöde Eitelkeit!

mach es gut, bis spätestens zum nächsten Grand Raid
bis bald 
Friedrich


----------



## Friedrich1963 (28. August 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, ich bin Heute erst nach Hause gekommen. Wir haben ein langes Wochenende mit der Familie dort gemacht. Stuttgart, Freiburg, Sitten, Verbier, Grimentz, Chamonix, Freiburg und Stuttgart. Alles Easy.
> 
> ...



...hab es gelesen. Geil!!! Ich muss besser werden!

Gratulation!


----------



## powderJO (28. August 2013)

hi thorsten, schöner bericht.  ich habe markus in la veille glaube ich noch gesehen er ist relativ zügig weiter, ich habe da erst mal campiert, weil ich da schon längst im sack war ... 

mein fazit nach mittlerweile ein paar tagen abstand: es war total b.scheuert, das rennen mit so einer null-vorbereitung zu fahren. und noch b.scheuerter war es, es auch noch durchzuziehen, obwohl ich wusste, dass die kälte umso schlimmer wird, je fertiger man ist. und ich war echt schon in eison im popo. 

aber: es war trotzdem geil.


----------



## ctwitt (28. August 2013)

Ja ja, der Schmerz vergeht, aber die Erinnerung bleibt . 


Thorsten
Mein Blog unter www.ctwitt.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (29. August 2013)

mein bericht ist auch fertig jetzt. wen es interessiert:

http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2013/08/grand-raid-2013-grand-desaster.html


----------



## Friedrich1963 (29. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> mein bericht ist auch fertig jetzt. wen es interessiert:
> 
> http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2013/08/grand-raid-2013-grand-desaster.html


 

"Da war doch eben ein Zelt?"



Auf Bild 3 schläfst du...


----------



## Haferstroh (29. August 2013)

Danke für den Bericht, man konnte sich eine sehr gute Vorstellung davon machen, wie die Strecke war und wie sich das mit dem Wetter die ganzen Zeit nun ganz genau abgespielt hat....

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wie man im strömenden Regen die Profis verflucht, die zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade im mollig warmen Wellness-Bereich ihres 5 Sterne-Hotels sich die Beine massieren lassen während sie sich überlegen, welches Outfit sich auf dem Treppchen wohl am besten macht....


----------



## ctwitt (30. August 2013)

Ich glaube du hast eine falsche Vorstellung von Profi leben im MTB.   Üblicher Weise normales Hotel oder wohnmobil Massage eher nicht, gut die sind noch vor dem Regen in Ziel gewesen. 

Thorsten 
Mein Blog www.ctwitt.de


----------



## Themar7 (31. August 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, ich bin Heute erst nach Hause gekommen. Wir haben ein langes Wochenende mit der Familie dort gemacht. Stuttgart, Freiburg, Sitten, Verbier, Grimentz, Chamonix, Freiburg und Stuttgart. Alles Easy.
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner Bericht...guter Tipp sich die Zwischenzeiten auf dem Rahmen aufzukleben...werd ich nächstes Jahr auch machen


----------



## Friedrich1963 (31. August 2013)

Klasse Rennberichte!!!

Und durch diese Berichte wird mir immer klarer, das hier doch die meisten Fahrer eine andere Kategorie von MTBikern sind im Vergleich zu mir. Einfach viel stärker.

Ich habe vor genau 10 Jahren mit dem MTB Ausdauersport begonnen.
Ä bissl spät mit 40.

Meine Marathons waren wie schon am Anfang erwähnt nur der Black- Forest-Ultra-Bike, der Dolomiti-Superbike und der Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon. Das ist auch alles kein Vergleich zum Grand Raid, Salzkammergut, Transalp, etc. die hier auch die meisten schon gefahren sind. 

Ich habe den Grand Raid unterschätzt. Um solche Leistungen zu bringen wie ihr sie gebracht habt, muss ich viel mehr und qualitativ besser trainieren. Eure Zeiten werde ich nie schaffen aber ich muss doch beim nächsten Mal durchkommen.

Ich mach scheinbar immer noch viel falsch.

Frage an alle.
Abgesehen von euren Wettkämpfen vor dem Grand Raid, fahrt ihr da auch mal große Trainingseinheiten, also z.B.: 100 km - xxx km mit 3000 hm - xxxx hm? Um die Beine an diese Extremstrecke zu gewöhnen.
Macht das Sinn?

Wie sieht denn euer Trainingsplan über das Jahr aus?
Haltet ihr euch an spezielle Trainingspläne oder mehr nach Gefühl?

Achtet ihr speziell auf Euer Körpergewicht vor dem Rennen oder gar nicht?

Und was hab ihr beim Grand Raid als Nahrung dabei. (spez. Gels, Riegel etc)? Und wie heißen diese? 

Gibt's es noch ein paar Punkte die ich beim nächsten Mal beachten sollte?

Ich zähle auf Eure Erfahrung.
Gracias.

....und hier der Start vom G.R!
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYxCtzcPAxY"]24.8.2013 - GRAND RAID VERBIER-GRIMENTZ [UR[/nomedia] - YouTube[/URL]


----------



## sven1 (1. September 2013)

Du scheinst ja wild entschlossen zu sein, das Ding mal zu finishen. Gefällt mir  Hast du denn schon mal daran gedacht, eine Leistungsdiagnose zu machen und dir einen Trainingsplan machen zu lassen von jemanden, der sich damit auskennt? Ich habe das dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal so gemacht (hier), um mich auf Salzkammergut vorzubereiten und das hat enorm viel gebracht. 



> Ich habe vor genau 10 Jahren mit dem MTB Ausdauersport begonnen.


Noch ein Grund für eine professionelle Trainingsplanung. Ein Anfänger kann schnell Erfolge erzielen, egal wie er trainiert. Aber wenn man jahrelang immer gleich trainiert (und das macht man leicht, wenn man nach seinem eigenen Plan oder nach Gefühl trainiert), wird man halt nur noch schwer besser. Manchmal ist es gut, einfach mal andere Trainingsreize zu setzen und ich finde, mit einem Trainer geht das am einfachsten.



> Um solche Leistungen zu bringen wie ihr sie gebracht habt, muss ich viel mehr und qualitativ besser trainieren.


"Qualitativ besser" ist nie schlecht , aber "viel mehr" muss nicht unbedingt die Lösung sein. Vielleicht ist sogar "etwas weniger" besser. Du hast mal geschrieben, dass du täglich trainierst mit einem Ruhetag pro Woche. Meine Trainerin hat mir jede Woche zwei Ruhetage verordnet, an denen ich dann auch wirklich nix gemacht habe (also auch kein Krafttraining, etc. was ich früher gerne mal an "Ruhetagen" gemacht habe). Man sagt ja auch, dass die Regeneration umso wichtiger wird, je älter man wird. Und schneller wird man ja nicht durch das Training, sondern durch die Pause nach dem Training ...



> Eure Zeiten werde ich nie schaffen


DAS würde ich nicht sagen. Ich fahre mittlerweile auch Zeiten, an die ich vor ein paar Jahren nicht im Traum gedacht hätte.



> Abgesehen von euren Wettkämpfen vor dem Grand Raid, fahrt ihr da auch mal große Trainingseinheiten, also z.B.: 100 km - xxx km mit 3000 hm - xxxx hm? Um die Beine an diese Extremstrecke zu gewöhnen.
> Macht das Sinn?


Ich bin im Training nur einmal mehr als 2000 hm gefahren und nie mehr als 6,5 Stunden. Ich bin auch insgesamt nicht besonders viele Höhenmeter gefahren. Was ich aber gerne mache, ist ein 12h-Rennen als Vorbereitung, vor allem für den Kopf. Wobei das aber auch immer weniger wichtig wird, je öfter man solche langen Rennen schon gefahren ist (irgendwann weiss man ja, dass man's kann)

Viele Grüsse
Sven


----------



## Friedrich1963 (1. September 2013)

sven1 schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja wild entschlossen zu sein, das Ding mal zu finishen. Gefällt mir  Hast du denn schon mal daran gedacht, eine Leistungsdiagnose zu machen und dir einen Trainingsplan machen zu lassen von jemanden, der sich damit auskennt? Ich habe das dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal so gemacht (hier), um mich auf Salzkammergut vorzubereiten und das hat enorm viel gebracht.
> 
> 
> Noch ein Grund für eine professionelle Trainingsplanung. Ein Anfänger kann schnell Erfolge erzielen, egal wie er trainiert. Aber wenn man jahrelang immer gleich trainiert (und das macht man leicht, wenn man nach seinem eigenen Plan oder nach Gefühl trainiert), wird man halt nur noch schwer besser. Manchmal ist es gut, einfach mal andere Trainingsreize zu setzen und ich finde, mit einem Trainer geht das am einfachsten.
> ...


 
Hi Sven,

vorne weg, danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Und ja, unbedingt will ich das Ding durchfahren.
Kann es unmöglich darauf beruhen lassen.

Ja du hast Recht. Ich werde für nächstes Jahr eine Leistungsdiagnose von mir erstellen lassen und mich mal beraten lassen.
Kostet zwar wieder aber ich denke es lohnt doch zu wissen wo man steht.
In Freiburg gibt es das Rad-Labor. Da werde ich mich erkundigen.
Und mir auch einen Trainingsplan erstellen lassen.

Und wenn dann alles gut läuft stehe ich nächstes Jahr um 6.30 Uhr in Verbier im Startblock.

bis bald und nochmal danke
Friedrich


----------



## minihbmichi (2. September 2013)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Klasse Rennberichte!!!
> 
> Und durch diese Berichte wird mir immer klarer, das hier doch die meisten Fahrer eine andere Kategorie von MTBikern sind im Vergleich zu mir. Einfach viel stärker.
> 
> ...



Also ich trainiere auch seid diesem Jahr unter dem www.radlabor.de, super Fortschritte dadurch, ist ja auch bei dir in Freiburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friedrich1963 (2. September 2013)

minihbmichi schrieb:


> Also ich trainiere auch seid diesem Jahr unter dem www.radlabor.de, super Fortschritte dadurch, ist ja auch bei dir in Freiburg


 
Ja. Hört sich ja gut an.

Frage.

Da sind es ja verschiedene Pakete zur Auswahl.
Von " Peak" bis "Premium" wobei "Premium" mir ganz klar ans Portemonnaie geht. Diese werde ich sicherlich nicht in Anspruch nehmen. "Business" eher auch nicht.
Zwischen der Variante "Classic" oder sogar "Pro" werde ich auswählen. Oder?
Welches Paket hattest du?
Wann wäre es ratsam dort hinzugehen. Ende 2103 oder eher Anfang 2014? Wann bist du gegangen?


----------



## minihbmichi (2. September 2013)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Ja. Hört sich ja gut an.
> 
> Frage.
> 
> ...



Habe dir alles per PN geschrieben


----------



## Friedrich1963 (2. September 2013)

minihbmichi schrieb:


> Habe dir alles per PN geschrieben


 
Hab aber nix erhalten. Keine P-Nachricht.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. September 2013)

@ racer + finisher ³
vor Ostern bin ich da öfter, zum Ski fahren  
die Streckenmarkierungen an den ""Talstationen" sind mir bereits aufgefallen, da im "Sommer" ein MTB-Rennen fahren ist mein Traum.

Bevor ich aus Traum Realität mache, warum Race King? warum nicht vorne mehr grip? finish reicht mir, und bei den Bedingungen 2013 nehm ich gerne den Hubschrauber.

(und der ist vermutlich ebenfalls im Startgeld enthalten, genauso wie die nicht stündlich fahrende Busse.)


----------



## ctwitt (2. September 2013)

Ja, warum Race King. Jeder wie es ihm gefällt. Mir persönlich ist Pannensicherheit sehr wichtig. Und ich fahre eigentlich immer den selben Reifen. Da weis ich, wie der reagiert. Die reinen Race Reifen für trockenen Boden haben sicher viele Nachteile. Am Ende muss jeder für sich entscheiden, welcher Reifen die für seine Anforderungen besten Kompromisse liefert.  Beim Grand Raid wenn es trocken ist, halte ich einen Reifen am Vorderrad der gute Eigenschaften auf losen Schotter hat für sinnvoll. Mein zwei Jahre alter Ikon war da ziemlich überfordert. Hat mich aber sicher ins Ziel gebracht. Entscheident ist da aber immer auch der Luftdruck und die Felge wie auch die Reifenbreite und Felgenbreite und natürlich der Raddurchmesser.

Wie gesagt, ich bin mit einem Maxxis Ikon gefahren. Der war ziemlich am Ende und den habe ich jetzt getauscht. Er hatte schon zwei Transalp und zwei Grand Raid sowie jede menge anderer Marathons und Trainings hinter sich. Die Maxxis halten sehr sehr lange, dafür rutschen sie aber auch leichter. Der Ikon setzt sich schnell zu. Hat viel Volumen. Ich fahre mit 1,4 bis 1,6 Bar vorne. Hatte noch nie einen Durchschlag. Alternative wäre für mich ein Rocket Ron gewesen. Habe damit aber oft Platt und der Verschleiss ist extrem hoch. Befor es den Rocket Ron gab, fuhr ich auch mal den Nobby Nic. Den finde ich auf Schotter immer noch am besten. Aber nur vorne. Ähnliche Reifen gibt es auch von Conti.


----------



## minihbmichi (2. September 2013)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Hab aber nix erhalten. Keine P-Nachricht.



so nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (4. September 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adWTahNhS-I"]Grand Raid 2013 Verbier Grimentz Team Ulmer Bier Bianchi - YouTube[/nomedia]

Besonders die letzten Minuten...sehr prägend!!


----------



## EDA (5. September 2013)

Beim Lesen des Threads bekomme ich zunehmend Lust, nächstes Jahr mitzufahren. 
Ich bin mit der Langstrecke (137km) beim Nationalpark Bike Marathon letzte Woche mein erstes langes Rennen gefahren. Es ging deutlich besser als erwartet (unter 8 Std.). 
Ist jemand ggf. schon beide Rennen gefahren und kann mir sagen, wie sich der Anspruch unterscheidet und welche Aspekte ggf. im Vergleich noch erwähnenswert sind, um meine Entscheidung zur Teilnahme valide treffen zu können?


----------



## Friedrich1963 (5. September 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Ja ja, der Schmerz vergeht, aber die Erinnerung bleibt .
> 
> 
> Thorsten
> Mein Blog unter www.ctwitt.de


 


Hallo Thorsten,

hast du meine Nachricht erhalten?

Grüße
Friedrich


----------



## ctwitt (5. September 2013)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> hast du meine Nachricht erhalten?
> 
> ...



Habe Dir eine PN gesendet eigentlich zwei.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (5. September 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Habe Dir eine PN gesendet eigentlich zwei.


 
Die Nachrichten habe ich erst jetzt erhalten und dir eine weitere geschickt.
Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht mit meinem Posteingang und Postausgang.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (5. September 2013)

EDA schrieb:


> Beim Lesen des Threads bekomme ich zunehmend Lust, nächstes Jahr mitzufahren.
> Ich bin mit der Langstrecke (137km) beim Nationalpark Bike Marathon letzte Woche mein erstes langes Rennen gefahren. Es ging deutlich besser als erwartet (unter 8 Std.).
> Ist jemand ggf. schon beide Rennen gefahren und kann mir sagen, wie sich der Anspruch unterscheidet und welche Aspekte ggf. im Vergleich noch erwähnenswert sind, um meine Entscheidung zur Teilnahme valide treffen zu können?


 
...hier sind 5000 hm auf 125 km verteilt. Ich finde das sagt schon alles.
Steile Passagen, technisch sehr anspruchsvolle Trails (für mich zumindest), und zum Schluss dann wohl das Härteste. Hoch zum Pas de Lona und da muss ich jetzt passen, da ich nur bis Eison kam.

Also der Marathon hat es in sich. Bei gutem Wetter sicherlich ein Traum, bei Regen wird's gefährlich! Ich kann leider keinen Vergleich stellen...aber DEN MUSS MAN FAHREN, auf jeden Fall!


----------



## j.ö.r.g (5. September 2013)

Hi,

wenn du Scuol unter 8 h fährst, dürftest du in etwa beim Cristalp 1 h länger benötigen.

Beide Strecken sind hart. Im Engadin rollt es jedoch besser. Wobei die letzten 60 km trotz tendenziellem Bergab irgendwie kein Ende nehmen wollen. Einzig am Chaschauna ist zu schieben, rauf, meist auch runter. Aber das weißt du ja. 
Der Pas de Lona ist ein anderes Kaliber, vor allem kommt er erst gegen Rennende. Und die Schlußabfahrt ist  trotz aller Härte gar nicht so schlimm. Es kommt aber auch auf die Wegbeschaffenheit an. Ob es zuvor evtl Regenfälle gab, welche zu Auswaschungen führten etc.

Der Singletrailanteil ist beim Cristalp erheblich länger.

Rennabbrüche aufgrund von plötzlichem Schlechtwetter mit Regen und Schnee habe ich bei beiden Rennen bereits miterlebt. Spaß hat es nirgendwo gemacht. Doch die Helfer hatten bei beiden Veranstaltungen alles im Griff.

Die Organisation ist im Engadin etwas besser. Ebenso die Verpflegung. 

Vom Landschaftlichen her ist der Cristalp sehenswerter, weil gigantischer.


----------



## EDA (6. September 2013)

Danke für die Einschätzung. Dann werde ich Cristalp mal in Angriff nehmen. 
Ist der Rücktransport nervig? Man muss ws. längere Zeit einplanen für das Shutteln, oder? 

Auf den letzten 60 km nach Scuol habe ich mir auch gedacht, dass die nun kein Ende nehmen wollen. Ich habe  schon vermutet, dass mein Höhenmesser defekt ist, als ca. 16 km vor dem Ende noch ca. 700 hm gefehlt haben - leider lag es nicht am Höhenmesser  
Die Orga und Verpflegung haben mich sehr positiv überrascht: Effektesäcke, top Auswahl an Riegel und Gels, nette Streckenposten, entspannte Parkplatzsituation, kein Anstehen bei Startnummern- oder Essensausgabe... 
Alles sehr gelungen - sogar das Wetter war top (gut 2011 sah es wohl anders aus)


----------



## Catsoft (6. September 2013)

EDA schrieb:


> Beim Lesen des Threads bekomme ich zunehmend Lust, nächstes Jahr mitzufahren.
> Ich bin mit der Langstrecke (137km) beim Nationalpark Bike Marathon letzte Woche mein erstes langes Rennen gefahren. Es ging deutlich besser als erwartet (unter 8 Std.).
> Ist jemand ggf. schon beide Rennen gefahren und kann mir sagen, wie sich der Anspruch unterscheidet und welche Aspekte ggf. im Vergleich noch erwähnenswert sind, um meine Entscheidung zur Teilnahme valide treffen zu können?



Der GRC ist härter. Weil IMHO technischer ist und der Zeitdruck höher. Du solltest beim GRC 1-2 Stunden mehr einplanen und mit dem mentalen Druck durch Zeitlimits klarkommen. Gegen Evolene/Eison (gegen Ende der Strecke) ist das (IMHO kritische) Limit in Livigno (Streckenmitte) Kindergeburtstag. Ich glaube du hast nach dem Nati eine realistische Chance den GRC zu schaffen und du solltest es versuchen. Das Erlebnis ist unter den Marathons einmalig.


----------



## Haferstroh (6. September 2013)

Ist es eine grosse Erleichterung, es erstmal mit einem Start ab Nendaz zu versuchen? Bin 2002 mal von Heremence ab gefahren und empfand es jetzt nicht sonderlich fordernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (6. September 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ist es eine grosse Erleichterung, es erstmal mit einem Start ab Nendaz zu versuchen? Bin 2002 mal von Heremence ab gefahren und empfand es jetzt nicht sonderlich fordernd.



Auf jeden Fall! Bin beim ersten Mal auch ab Nendaz gestartet, und habe mir damals auch Zeit gelassen. Diesen Marathon fährt man eh nicht nur einmal. Der Teil zwischen Verbier und Nendaz ist auch fahrtechnisch nicht soo anspruchsvoll, außer die Skipiste!

So jetzt gehts trainieren, den:
Nach dem Grand Raid ist vor dem Grand Raid!!!


----------



## Friedrich1963 (9. November 2013)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

es ist schon wieder soweit.
Ich habe mich heute angemeldet.

Wer ist denn nächstes Jahr wieder dabei?

Übrigens habe ich mir einen Trainer genommen, der mich nun richtig darauf vorbereitet.

Dezember mache ich eine Leistungsdiagnostik. Mal schauen wo ich stehe.

2013 war nicht so berauschend. Ich hoffe das 2014 besser wird.

Also ich hoffe von Euch zu hören, obwohl es ja noch sehr früh ist.

bis bald
Friedrich

@ Thorsten Grüße ausm Forum


----------



## Haferstroh (9. November 2013)

Der frÃ¼he Vogel fÃ¤ngt den Wurm...

Ich Ã¼berlege grad auch noch, ist auch ne Kostenfrage. 

500km Anfahrt, Autobahnvignette (in der Schweiz nur Jahresvignette), landesspezifisch bedingt teure Unterkunft, happiges Startgeld...da kommen locker 400-500â¬ zusammen.

Wenn dann Nendaz-Grimentz, fÃ¼r ab Verbier hab ich doch zu viel Respekt vor der Strecke.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (9. November 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm...
> 
> Ich überlege grad auch noch, ist auch ne Kostenfrage.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, Recht hast du.
Uns hat die Reise mit Startgebühr insgesamt 600 Euro gekostet. Aber ich bleibe ja auch dann 3 Tage. Sonst wäre es mir echt zu stressig und meine Frau würde es sonst gar nicht mitmachen.

Und ja, ab Verbier ist es schon heftig. Abgesehen vom Rennabbruch hätte ich es dieses Jahr nach LA VIEILLE von der Zeit her nicht geschafft. Jetzt ist aber noch ne Rechnung offen und ich werde alles geben damit ich 2014 in Grimentz ankomme.


----------



## minihbmichi (9. November 2013)

Bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## powderJO (12. November 2013)

ich überlege auch. aber noch sind die erinnerungen an die schmerzen sehr präsent ...


----------



## Friedrich1963 (12. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich überlege auch. aber noch sind die erinnerungen an die schmerzen sehr präsent ...



Glaube ich dir.

Ich leide heute noch.
Beim Sturz bei Nendaz habe ich mir laut Diagnose den Plexus Brachialis verletzt bzw. so stark geprellt das ich ständig ein Kribbeln im Arm habe und den Kopf nur unter Schmerzen drehen kann. Aber bin in Therapie und es wird endlich deutlich besser. Der rechte Arm hat dermaßen an Muskelmasse abgebaut, da der Nerv kein Signal mehr an den Trizeps-Muskel weiter gab. Ganz toll.
Gemerkt habe ich dies zum ersten Mal beim Liegestütz machen. Bin rechts abgekippt. Kein Halten möglich und hätte mich beinahe am Kopf verletzt. Sah sicherlich bescheuert aus.
Nein nächstes Jahr fahre ich genau an dieser Stelle Schritttempo


----------



## Deleted 6320 (14. November 2013)

Ich habe mir die Tage überlegt, 2014 wieder zu starten. Bin bereits einmal dabei gewesen, vor 20 Jahren! Habe das als tollen Tag in Erinnerung, trotz schwierigem Wetter und der "bescheidenen" Technik damals mit 12-28er Antrieb, 50mm Federweg und Daumenschaltern. Habe damals ca. 9 h gebraucht. 
Hat jemand über die Jahre immer mal wieder teilgenommen? Gibt es grobe Änderungen? Kann das aus der Entfernung schlecht einschätzen.


----------



## Kapatieme (14. November 2013)

Wie lange dauert die Anfahrt zum Grand Raid ungefähr von Innsbruck aus? Ich wohne im Süden ( Osttirol ) und fahre ca 2,5 Stunden bis Innsbruck. Vielleicht besser über Norditalien ev. Mailand? Man müsste es wohl mit einem Urlaub verbinden. 
Gruss Kapa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friedrich1963 (14. November 2013)

Kapatieme schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert die Anfahrt zum Grand Raid ungefähr von Innsbruck aus? Ich wohne im Süden ( Osttirol ) und fahre ca 2,5 Stunden bis Innsbruck. Vielleicht besser über Norditalien ev. Mailand? Man müsste es wohl mit einem Urlaub verbinden.
> Gruss Kapa



Hallo,
ich komme aus Freiburg im Breisgau (D), dies sind knapp 320 Km laut Google Map. Ca 3-4 Std. Fahrt. Und wir bleiben 3 Tage.
Bei uns im Hotel sind die meisten gleich nachm Rennen nach Hause gefahren.
Das ist mir zu stressig. 

Grüße


----------



## Friedrich1963 (14. November 2013)

micha17 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Tage überlegt, 2014 wieder zu starten. Bin bereits einmal dabei gewesen, vor 20 Jahren! Habe das als tollen Tag in Erinnerung, trotz schwierigem Wetter und der "bescheidenen" Technik damals mit 12-28er Antrieb, 50mm Federweg und Daumenschaltern. Habe damals ca. 9 h gebraucht.
> Hat jemand über die Jahre immer mal wieder teilgenommen? Gibt es grobe Änderungen? Kann das aus der Entfernung schlecht einschätzen.



Hi,
ich kann dir da nicht weiter helfen. War dieses Jahr das erste Mal dabei.
Aber hier sind genügend Fahrer die den GR schon mehrmals gefahren sind.

Grüße


----------



## Sauron1977 (15. November 2013)

Ist jemand schon mal SellaRondaHero UND Grand Raid gefahren?
Einfach mal zum Vergleich!?


----------



## transalp2006 (15. November 2013)

Hallo auch. Ich bin sowohl den Grand Raid, wie auch die SellaRondaHero gefahren. Für mich persönlich stellt sich die Frage nicht was krasser war. Zu 100% war das der Grand Raid.Auf den ersten 57km bewältigst du dort 2000hm. Heisst auf den letzten 68km sind das nochmal 3000hm. Darunter der Aufstieg nach Mandelon und, wer ihn kennt weiss was ich meine, den legendären, hammerharten Pass de Lona. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hast du schon 100km sehr harte km in den Beinen. Dann nochmal gut 40-60min schieben bei teilweise extremer Steigung. Und die Abfahrt nach Grimentz schüttelt dich nochmals richtig durch. Beim SellaRonda sind die Anstiege schon ziemlich hefig. Der ganze Kurs war für mich aber flüssiger zu fahren. Die Strecke ist in den Abfahrten nicht so krass mit dicken Steinen, Wurzeln etc. bestückt.
Aber ganz ehrlich: Beide Rennen sind ein ABSOLUTES MUSS für jeden der was auf sich hält. Landschaftlich sind beide grandios, beide sind absolut fordernd und beide machen 100% Fun. Manchmal muss biken auch ein bisserl weh tun...


----------



## katko (22. November 2013)

bin auch nächstes Jahr wieder dabei...GRC ist IMHO viel schwieriger als SRH...bin nur von Heremence gefahren,68 km - 6 Std. im vergleich mit SRH 82km - 7 Std....ich fahre 1300 km nach Verbier  also 4 Nächte sind pflicht und die Kosten sind auch hoch...aber egal...   wir sehen uns am Start


----------



## sophieie (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

das besondere am GR ist, dass es zum Ende immer schwerer wird. Ich sage immer, dass Rennen und die Schmerzen beginnen dort erst wenn man bei anderen Rennen schon im Ziel ist. Das ist denke ich auch das besondere. Auf der Strecke ist auf jeden Fall alles geboten, was man sich als Marathon Fahrer mit dem MTB wünschen kann. Mein liebstes Rennen!


----------



## Deleted 6320 (16. Dezember 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm...
> 
> Ich überlege grad auch noch, ist auch ne Kostenfrage.
> 
> ...



Na ja, hier im Forum haben doch alle genug Geld übrig, wer ein Rad unter 2000 hat wird belächelt, jedes Biketeil muß vom Feinsten sein, da darf man doch nicht über ein paar Euros für schöne Tage klagen.


----------



## GlockeGT (17. Dezember 2013)

Und was willst Du uns jetzt damit sagen?


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Dezember 2013)

micha17 schrieb:


> Na ja, hier im Forum haben doch alle genug Geld Ã¼brig, wer ein Rad unter 2000â¬ hat wird belÃ¤chelt, jedes Biketeil muÃ vom Feinsten sein, da darf man doch nicht Ã¼ber ein paar Euros fÃ¼r schÃ¶ne Tage klagen.



Wenn der GR die einzige Hochzeit wÃ¤re, auf der man tanzt, wÃ¤rs ja kostenmÃ¤ssig ok und machbar. Aber das ganze Jahr Training nur fÃ¼r ein Ein-Tages-Event, ich weiss nicht....


----------



## Suprarenin (27. Dezember 2013)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Übrigens habe ich mir einen Trainer genommen, der mich nun richtig darauf vorbereitet.
> 
> [...]



Wenn das der Thorsten hier aus dem Forum ist, dann brauchst du dir keine Sorgen mehr zu machen. Der bringt dich schon in Form und sitzt dir wöchentlich im Nacken! 

Wenn die Schweiz nicht so verdammt teuer wäre, würde ich den GRC auch nochmal fahren. Zumal ich die Gegend da einfach traumhaft finde.


----------



## Themar7 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

bin nun auch angemeldet...bis 31.12 ist es ja noch etwas "günstiger" für 120CHF.
Drückt mal die Daumen für gutes Wetter!
Wie läuft das Training?

Grüße aus Sachsen!


----------



## Friedrich1963 (30. Dezember 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Wenn das der Thorsten hier aus dem Forum ist, dann brauchst du dir keine Sorgen mehr zu machen. Der bringt dich schon in Form und sitzt dir wöchentlich im Nacken!
> 
> Wenn die Schweiz nicht so verdammt teuer wäre, würde ich den GRC auch nochmal fahren. Zumal ich die Gegend da einfach traumhaft finde.




...ja genau.....


----------



## Friedrich1963 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche Allen ein gutes 2014.

Gutes Training und viel Erfolg und Sonnenschein am Renntag
Friedrich


----------



## EDA (31. Dezember 2013)

Wie weit im Voraus sollte man sich spätestens anmelden, um sicher einen Startplatz zu bekommen? Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte aus den letzten Jahren?


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Januar 2014)

Keine Eile, letztes Jahr konnte man sich im August sogar noch anmelden. Das war vor einigen Jahren ganz anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (25. Januar 2014)

Allerdings wird es bei späteren anmelden erheblich teurer. 

Wolf-Thorsten Witt
Diagnostik - Beratung - Training 
www.wtwitt.de


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Februar 2014)

Vollkommen richtig. Aber wem es rein um den Startplatz geht, kann sich last minute anmelden. Früher gab es immer einen Run auf den GRC wie heute bei den Rennradlern mit dem Ötzi, also erst mit Registrierung und Abwarten ob der Veranstalter auch gnädig sein wird....


----------



## powderJO (4. Februar 2014)

früher war die schweiz aber auch noch günstiger als heute.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (4. Februar 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> früher war die schweiz aber auch noch günstiger als heute.



Hallo POWderJO...und? Hast du dich entschieden?
Fährst du nochmal den Grand Raid? Dieses Jahr wird es nicht regnen und auch nicht schneien...Sonnenschein mit 22° Grad


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Februar 2014)

ja, das mit den Kosten in der CH. Wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr Scuol fahren, habe aber gerade gesehen, was ich da für die Familie für 2 Übernachtungen zahlen müsste. Ich bin jetzt normal nicht geizig, aber das ist schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer. 

Wenn man dann noch das Risiko von Schlechtwetter miteinbezieht, es geht ja da überall schon recht weit rauf (GC als auch Scuol), dann lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht. Na ja, Scuol könnte ich auch als Tagesausflug von daheim aus machen, aber GC ist deswegen definitiv gestorben. Bin es aber auch schon gefahren.


----------



## Catsoft (4. Februar 2014)

Für Scuol empfehle ich die Übernachtung in Nauders. Mach ich immer so und die 20 Min Fahrt am Morgen sind machbar.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Februar 2014)

Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber laut meiner Frau hat Nauders den Charme einer Autobahnraststätte. Na ja, Reschenpass ist wirklich nicht hübsch. Und es sollte ja nicht nur Papa-Rennen werden, sondern auch für die Familie was dabei sein. 

Sollte ich in Scuol starten, werde ich morgens von daheim aus los fahren. Wohne bei Garmisch, also in etwa 2 Stunden machbar. Wobei ich noch nicht verstanden habe, ob man die Startnummer schon am Tag vorher abholen muss.


----------



## lilly-joe (6. Februar 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber laut meiner Frau hat Nauders den Charme einer Autobahnraststätte. Na ja, Reschenpass ist wirklich nicht hübsch. Und es sollte ja nicht nur Papa-Rennen werden, sondern auch für die Familie was dabei sein.
> 
> Sollte ich in Scuol starten, werde ich morgens von daheim aus los fahren. Wohne bei Garmisch, also in etwa 2 Stunden machbar. Wobei ich noch nicht verstanden habe, ob man die Startnummer schon am Tag vorher abholen muss.


 ich empfehle eine Nacht auf dem Campingplatz, dann ist der frühe Start nicht ganz so schlimm  und es ist nicht so teuer, die sanitären Einrichtungen sind auch top


----------



## katko (6. Februar 2014)

Nauders finde ich auch ok, bei meiner Teilnahme in 2010 wohnte ich in Livigno und da waren es 50 Minuten bis nach Scoul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Februar 2014)

Wenn mit der Familie, würde ich wohl auch Livigno machen. Dann kann sich Frau am Tag davor und danach im Bikepark austoben. Und wer weiß, vielleicht darf ich auch noch so ein Stündchen Techniktraining machen


----------



## UltimateZ (28. April 2014)

Hab gerade den Thread entdeckt und gedacht ich schalt mich mal ein.
Wie weit seid ihr mit dem Training? Bei dem Frühjahr sollten wir doch jetzt schon loslegen können 
Ich war letztes Jahr das erste Mal dabei, habs aber auch nur bis la Vieille geschafft-da war dann Abbruch angesagt...

@EDA laut Veranstalter gibt's für Verbier kein Teilnehmerlimit (hatte es per Mail angefragt)

Ist hier noch jemand unterwegs der plant direkt in Verbier auf der Wiese zu übernachten?


----------



## skiby (28. April 2014)

hallo UltimateZ, meinst du dieee Wiese oder die Wiese an der Seilbahn . Letztere habe ich mir 2012 angeschaut und für als viel zu schräg und voll empfunden. Werde wahrscheinlich wieder den Campingplatz in Martinique benutzen, und morgens mit dem Auto anfahren. Wollte eigentlich direkt in Verbier übernachten, aber die Suche nach einer bezahlbaren Unterkunft, um mit dem Bike zum Start zu rollen ist mindestens so schwierig wie das Rennen selbst. Alle Diskussionen im forum enden mit Vorschlägen xx-kilometer von Verbier entfernt. Wer noch eine Unterkunft teilen möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## UltimateZ (29. April 2014)

Exakt die meinte ich. Schräge geht eigentlich, je nachdem wo man noch ein Plätzchen bekommt. Ich war gegen 1700 dort, um 1800 wars rammelvoll  
Hab die WIese genommen eben weil ich morgens nicht noch lange fahren wollte, zudem ist sie kostenlos. Dafür gibts halt nur nen Gartenschlauch und 2 Dixies. So wenig wie ich schlafen konnte, wär ein ein Hotel aber auch echt überflüssig gewesen^^


----------



## Deleted 6320 (29. April 2014)

Du hättest im Hotel sicher mehr schlafen können 

Im Ernst, lange Anreise, Zeitdruck und dann noch ein Zelt aufbauen, wozu? In Verbier gibt's jede Menge Hotels.


----------



## UltimateZ (29. April 2014)

Ganz einfach: die Nähe zum Start, ich wollte nicht morgens ins Auto sitzen und hoffen iwo einen Parkplatz zu bekommen.
Zudem hab ich so ne Menge Geld gespart, der Spaß ist für mich als Student schon teuer genug...
Viel schlafen konnt ich nicht, nicht wegen dem Zelt, sondern weil ich einfach schon zu aufgeregt war.
Stand dann mit Puls 150 in der Startaufstellung und bin mit 170 den ersten Berg hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (29. April 2014)

UltimateZ schrieb:


> @EDA laut Veranstalter gibt's für Verbier kein Teilnehmerlimit (hatte es per Mail angefragt)



Das ist jetzt kein Wunder. Der Marathon limitiert sich selber  Aber irgendwie zieht es mich mal wieder hin. Bloss diesmal "nur" von Nedaz....

Edit: Hat jemand einen Hoteltipp? für Start in Nedaz


----------



## Deleted 6320 (11. Juni 2014)

Noch gut 2 Monate, wer fährt hin und wie läuft das Training?


----------



## EDA (11. Juni 2014)

Ich bin dabei! In das Training werde ich nun mehr Höhenmeter einbauen und mehr auf Kraftausdauer setzen.


----------



## bergfloHD (16. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen, ich bin auch dabei, muss aber wohl mein Training noch anpassen.
War gestern beim Pfronten Marathon, bin aber am letzten Berg schier gestorben, und das nach nur 1500hm, allerdings wäre ich mit der Zeit von dort extrapoliert bei 7:30 fürs GRC, das werde ich wohl ruhiger angehen lassen.
Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken zur Renntaktik (insbesondere futtern) gemacht? Habe schon nen anderern Fred gesehen, da waren die Abhandlungen schon ziemlich episch.

Werde aber auch weiterhin kurze Rennen zur Vorbereitung fahren.


----------



## ctwitt (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bergfloh,

sei vorsichtig mit dem hochrechnen von anderen Strecken auf die Zielzeit GRC.

Das Rennen des GRC beginnt am letzten Berg bzw. dem Lona Pass. Alles andere bis dahin ist eigentlich nur die Anfahrt zum Rennen . Das macht die Sache auch so schwer und unberechenbar. Viel Zeit kann man auch in den Abfahrten liegen lassen. Vor allem die Letzte Abfahrt vom Lona zum Ziel bietet die Möglichkeit ordentlich Minuten zu gewinnen bei viel Spass, allerdings mit natürlich hohem Risiko.

Ich bin 2012 und 2013 mit einer Flasche gefahren. Hatte eine Flasche fast leer als reserve Dabei. Da es so viel Labe Stationen gibt. Brauchst Du nicht viel mitnehmen. Nehme 60-70 g KH die Stunde und 2g BCAA damit Du Dich nicht selber auffrisst ;-). 

Du benötigst definitiv vorne und hinten neue Bremsbeläge bei der Kontrolle.

Für mich das beste Rennen das ich kenne!


----------



## bergfloHD (16. Juni 2014)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hallo Bergfloh,
> sei vorsichtig mit dem hochrechnen von anderen Strecken auf die Zielzeit GRC.



Daher auch das Smiley dahinter. Sonst wäre ich auch letztes Jahr das Alpenbrevet in 7h gefahren 
Interessant finde ich, dass immer wieder diskutiert wird, mit welcher Zeit man bei welcher Kontrolle sein muss. Sind die Limits wirklich so knapp?

Danke für die Tipps. Von BCAA habe ich vorher noch nix gehört, scheint mir nen Versuch wert zu sein, so teuer ist das ja nicht.

Frage zu den Trails: Wie hoch ist da der Anteil? Vergleichbar mit Neustadt?


----------



## bergfloHD (16. Juni 2014)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hallo Bergfloh,
> sei vorsichtig mit dem hochrechnen von anderen Strecken auf die Zielzeit GRC.



Daher auch das Smiley dahinter. Sonst wäre ich auch letztes Jahr das Alpenbrevet in 7h gefahren 
Interessant finde ich, dass immer wieder diskutiert wird, mit welcher Zeit man bei welcher Kontrolle sein muss. Sind die Limits wirklich so knapp?

Danke für die Tipps. Von BCAA habe ich vorher noch nix gehört, scheint mir nen Versuch wert zu sein, so teuer ist das ja nicht.

Frage zu den Trails: Wie hoch ist da der Anteil? Vergleichbar mit Neustadt?


----------



## ctwitt (16. Juni 2014)

Insgesamt ist der Trailanteil nich sonderlich hoch. In den ersten 2/3 des Rennens sind es eher schnelle Schotterbafahrten. Dann kommen immer mehr Trais. Zwischendrin sind aber auch immer mal ausgesetzte Stücke. Oft steil auch mal eine Skipiste oder lange Treppe. Es gibt eigentlich keine Passagen zum ausruhen. Die letzte Abfahrt hat es schon aufgrund Deiner Ermüdung in sich. Ist sehr verblockt mit einigen schweren Passagen. Oft sehr schnell. Mit dem Hardtail springt man wie ein Gummiball über die Felsen. Man brauch Geschwindigkeit und ein gutes Auge, für flüssiges Fahren.
Für viele Teilnehmer sind die Limits recht knapp sonst würden ja viel mehr ins Ziel kommen. Wenn Du häufiger Langstrecke fährst und gut trainiert bist ist das aber sicher kein Problem.


Wolf-Thorsten Witt
Diagnostik-Beratung-Training
www.wtwitt.de


----------



## EDA (30. Juni 2014)

Wir werden wohl zu Dritt mitfahren. Allerdings an unterschiedlichen Startpunkten. Habt ihr Tipps, wie man das bezüglich Unterkunft und Anreise am Renntag am besten organisiert? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bergfloHD (1. Juli 2014)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Ich bin 2012 und 2013 mit einer Flasche gefahren. Hatte eine Flasche fast leer als reserve Dabei. Da es so viel Labe Stationen gibt. Brauchst Du nicht viel mitnehmen. Nehme 60-70 g KH die Stunde und 2g BCAA damit Du Dich nicht selber auffrisst ;-).
> kenne!



Hallo noch mal ne Frage: 2g BCAA pro Stunde oder nur vor dem Start?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suprarenin (2. Juli 2014)

bergfloHD schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal ne Frage: 2g BCAA pro Stunde oder nur vor dem Start?
> Danke


 
Während dem Wettkampf. Am besten nimmst du Gels, die mit den entsprechenden Aminosäuren versetzt sind.


----------



## bergfloHD (7. Juli 2014)

Also 2g/h, puh, da muss ich ja ne ganze Menge Pillen mitnehmen.

Welche Gels wären das denn?


----------



## Saiver74 (8. Juli 2014)

bergfloHD schrieb:


> Also 2g/h, puh, da muss ich ja ne ganze Menge Pillen mitnehmen.
> 
> Welche Gels wären das denn?



z. B Sponsor Gel

http://www.sponser.de/g3.cfm/s_page/79300/s_name/produktdetail/s_level/10190/s_product/1090


----------



## Suprarenin (8. Juli 2014)

bergfloHD schrieb:


> Also 2g/h, puh, da muss ich ja ne ganze Menge Pillen mitnehmen.
> 
> Welche Gels wären das denn?



Gibt es von fast jedem Anbieter. Notfalls nimmst du die von Isostar. Die bekommt man unter anderem in der Drogerie Müller. Das mit 2g/h Stunde ist eher als Idealwert zu verstehen. Mehr als 2 Gels pro Stund würde ich ohnehin nicht nehmen.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (9. Juli 2014)

Ich benutze seit Neustem "Liquid Energy" von "Sponser", die hat mir mein Trainer TW empfohlen.
Schmecken tuts mir sicherlich nicht aber die Wirkung ist enorm.
Kann ich echt empfehlen.
Morgen gehts in die Dolomiten.....


----------



## EDA (9. Juli 2014)

Sponser nehme ich auch. Mir schmeckt es sogar und aus den Tuben lässt es sich gut essen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bergfloHD (22. Juli 2014)

Muss mal überlegen, wie das aufgeht. In Albstadt habe ich jetzt ca. 1 Gel/h genommen, 2x Nutrixxion, da ist auch BCAA drin. Schmeckt zwar wie Hustensaft, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Von Xenofit hatte ich ein Maracuja gel, das war regelrecht lecker. Und von Sponser hatte ich noch eins mit Koffein, bei irgendnem Marathon 2012 noch im Trikot gehabt, das ist auch ganz OK.

Wann fangt ihr denn mit dem Tapering an? Ich fahre 2 Wochen vorher noch Neustadt. Dann würde ich die Tage danach noch für 2 Trainingseinheiten nutzen und das WE davor, aber auch nicht mehr übertrieben viel. Vielleicht noch mal am Mittwoch kurz. Hab mal ne Zeit von ca. 9h als schlechtesten Schnitt mir vorgenommen, hoffentlich ist das nicht zu ambitioniert.


----------



## Suprarenin (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

bist du Neustadt schon einmal gefahren? Falls nicht, pass ja auf! Da der technisch nicht so ohne ist, ist das Verletzungsrisiko entsprechend hoch. Schau dir zumindest die Schlüsselstellen im Vorfeld an oder steig im Rennen ab (Wolfsburg un Co.). So kurz vor dem Cristalp würd ich jedenfalls nichts mehr riskieren.

Beim Tapering kommt es halt darauf an was du willst. Wenn du nur ankommen willst, reicht es meiner Meinung nach einfach den Umfang zu reduzieren und die Kräfte kommen zu lassen. Wenn du aber eine gute Zeit fahren möchtest, solltest du zwar den Umfang reduzieren, aber die Anzahl bzw. Intensität der Intervalle steigern. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Spass in Neustadt (meinem Heimatort) und bei der Cristalp. Die Landschaft bei letzterem ist atemberaubend!

Kette rechts!


----------



## bergfloHD (22. Juli 2014)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bist du Neustadt schon einmal gefahren? Falls nicht, pass ja auf! Da der technisch nicht so ohne ist, ist das Verletzungsrisiko entsprechend hoch. Schau dir zumindest die Schlüsselstellen im Vorfeld an oder steig im Rennen ab (Wolfsburg un Co.). So kurz vor dem Cristalp würd ich jedenfalls nichts mehr riskieren.



Danke für den Tipp, aber ich kenne mich da aus  Letztes Jahr Langdistanz gefahren. Finde die Strecke nicht so schwer, klar, viele Trails, aber nicht übertrieben. Allerdings hat sich vor mir einer an der Wolfsburg abgelegt. Da bin ich dann (auch gezwungenermaßen) den Chickenway gefahren, den ich aber auch so gefahren wäre.
Wohnst wohl nicht mehr in Neustadt?! Schade eigentlich tolle Gegend, war 7 Jahre in HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (24. Juli 2014)

Tapering fällt dieses Jahr aus, will die Woche vorher noch die Eiger Bike Challenge fahren ;-)))

Neustadt ist geil!!! Werde am WE vielleicht mal eine Runde auf der Strecke drehen. Starten werde ich aber die Woche vorher in Bullau.


----------



## Suprarenin (25. Juli 2014)

bergfloHD schrieb:


> [...]Wohnst wohl nicht mehr in Neustadt?! Schade eigentlich tolle Gegend, war 7 Jahre in HD



Ich bin einen Ort weiter gezogen . Hab dem Mountainbike aber in letzter Zeit etwas den Rücken gekehrt aufgrund unschöner Erlebnissen in einigen Rennen. Den Sigma Marathon werde ich aber vermutlich auch mitfahren. Aber nur just for fun. An der Wolfsburg-Passage werde ich dieses Jahr aber sicherlich auch wieder den Weg der Schande wählen  (Sorry for offtopic)


----------



## Deleted 6320 (12. August 2014)

Langsam wirds ernst, Startlisten sind raus.


----------



## bergfloHD (12. August 2014)

Oh ja, jetzt bleibt nur noch auf gutes Wetter zu hoffen, Training wird ab jetzt nicht mehr viel bringen  Aber dafür darf man jetzt Carboloaden


----------



## Themar7 (12. August 2014)

Ja ab Samstag dann Carboloading...vorher noch 2h fahren...

Der Wetterblog ist auch schon aktuell: http://meteograndraid.blogspot.ch/


----------



## EDA (13. August 2014)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie lange die Fahrt mit dem Bus zurück nach Verbier dauert? Wisst ihr ob und welche Gels oder Riegel es an der Verpflegung gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (13. August 2014)

Noch eine Frage: Verbier scheint recht ausgebucht zu sein. Habt ihr Tipps für Unterkünfte in der Umgebung?


----------



## chkimsim (14. August 2014)

Ich fahre zwar nicht mit, habe aber gerade folgendes auf der schweizer Garmin-Seite gesehen:
*GARMIN Sprint in Evolène*
Garmin offeriert den Sprintgewinnern 10 Mal einen 
brandneuen *EDGE 1000* im Wert von je CHF 599.00.
* Edge 1000 mit Segment-Challenges*
Für den Sprint eingangs Evolène, der klar markiert ist, wird auf einer Länge von 200 Metern die Zeit genommen. Die Teilnehmer mit den Rängen *1., 2., 3., 10., 50., 100., 250., 500., 750., 1000., 1500 sowie der Letztplatzierte* gewinnen einen Garmin Edge 1000.
Jeder Fahrer, der das Rennen zu Ende fährt, wird für die Verlosung berücksichtigt.


----------



## Themar7 (14. August 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen wie lange die Fahrt mit dem Bus zurück nach Verbier dauert? Wisst ihr ob und welche Gels oder Riegel es an der Verpflegung gibt?



Mit dem Bus zurück nach Verbier dauert ca 1,5h. Gel gibts bestimmt von Sponser! Ansonsten sehr gute Verpflegung...auch Käse und Salz am Mandelon...


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. August 2014)

Bei meinem Bus damals haben sie die Bikes nur so in einen Anhänger reingetan. Bei der Ankunft in Verbier, nach vielen Spitzkehren runter und rauf, als der Anhänger aufgemacht wurde, gab es nur ein riesiges "ARRRRRRGH" von uns allen: die Bikes lagen kreuz und quer umeinander. Vielleicht machen sie es mittlerweile besser.

Aber stelle dich schon mal emotional drauf ein .... mich schmerzt das noch Jahre später.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (15. August 2014)

Welchem Material vertraut Ihr für den GRC? Ich nutze mein 29er HT, die 2fach Kurbel mit 40-26 hab ich mal gegen eine 3fach mit 22 Z. auf dem kleinen getauscht. Hinten bleibt 11-32. Eine Trinklasche + ein paar Gels sollten doch reichen, Verpfegung gibt ja reichlich.


----------



## EDA (15. August 2014)

Ich werde mit einem 29 Fully, 2 Erstatzschläuchen, 2 Flaschen, 2 Fach mit 24 er als kleines Blatt vorne,  6 Gels und wohl mit einer Regenjacke im Gepäck fahren. Die Wetterprognose ist ja nicht besonders gut aktuell.


----------



## minihbmichi (19. August 2014)

Das Wetter voraussichtlich


----------



## Friedrich1963 (19. August 2014)

Super Prognosen für Samstag 
Habe soeben geschaut und wollte meinen Augen nicht trauen. Pas de Lona + 1 Grad -1 Grad.


----------



## rolfe (19. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen , ich war 2012 auf der langen Strecke ,damals war es unheimlich warm auch morgens schon. Ich hatte deswegen auch, im nachhinein richtigerweise , nichts an Windjacke etc. dabei.Diesmal sieht es anderst aus, was zieht Ihr an , was nehmt Ihr mit?


----------



## EDA (19. August 2014)

Armlinge, Weste und drunter kurzes Trikot, ggf. Lange Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bholland (19. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Weiss jemand wie man am Sonntag, wenn man in Grimentz übernachtet, wieder zurück nach Verbier kommt? Welche Optionen gibt es? Es gibt ja nur Shuttles zurück direkt am Samstag.

Wäre für eine Hilfestellung super dankbar!


----------



## Friedrich1963 (20. August 2014)

Weiss jemand wie man am Sonntag, wenn man in Grimentz übernachtet, wieder zurück nach Verbier kommt? Welche Optionen gibt es? Es gibt ja nur Shuttles zurück direkt am Samstag.

Wäre für eine Hilfestellung super dankbar![/QUOTE]

Wenn du mitm Rad zurückfährst bist du mein Held
Ist nur Spaß.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Friedrich1963 (20. August 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Armlinge, Weste und drunter kurzes Trikot, ggf. Lange Hose




Winterhandschuhe nicht vergessen....


----------



## j.ö.r.g (20. August 2014)

@bholland: die Variante, die Rückfahrt mit dem Rad zu machen, ist gar nicht so schlimm. 
Folgende Strecke sollte am wenigsten anstrengend sein:
Von Grimentz runter nach Pinsec-Vercorin-Itravers-Pramagnon bis nach Sion. Dann rauf über Turin-Nendaz-Les Cretaux. Kurz Abfahrt,  danach trifft man auf die GrandRaid-Strecke. Hoch nach La Tsoumaz. Und über den Croix de Coeur runter nach Verbier. 
Habe ich vor einigen Jahren mal gemacht, hat etwas über 4 h gedauert.


----------



## bholland (20. August 2014)

Danke Jungs, aber ich will nicht mit dem Rad zurückfahren, sondern ich wollte wissen ob es organisierte Shuttles gibt so wie am Samstag. Auf der Website findet man absolut nichts dazu?


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. August 2014)

http://www.sbb.ch/fahrplan.html

man muss halt nur ein paar mal umsteigen


----------



## rolfe (20. August 2014)

Weiß einer ob es erlaubt ist, sich in den Verpflegungszonen  von einem Betreuer ( meine Frau ) ein trockenes " Leibchen " geben zu lassen oder ist da mit Schwierigkeiten alla Disqualifikation zu rechnen? Vor dem Anstieg zum Pass da Lona wäre es wahrscheinlich ganz angenehm und 2 Minuten mehr oder weniger tun den Beinen wahrscheinlich nicht weh.


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. August 2014)

http://www.grand-raid.ch/page-de-21-Reglement.html


----------



## Friedrich1963 (21. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen

ich wünsche Allen gutes durchkommen.

Bei mir wars das. Nase zu, Kopf zu und Halsschmerzen etc.
Es ko....mich an. Keine Chance mehr bis Samstag fit zu werden.
Bin nun sehr traurig.

Aber wir werden trotzdem nach Verbier fahren. Dann schaue ich halt zu.
Super.

Naja vielleicht fahren wir aufn Pas de Lona und warten bis die ersten biker durchkommen.
Sehr spannend.......

Machts gut
Friedrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (24. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie war für euch das gestrige Rennen. 

Ich war das erste Mal dabei und bin begeistert. 
Die Strecke ist überraschend flüssig, schön abwechslungsreich (Trails, Schotterwege, Wiesen, etc.) und die Steigungen sind recht gleichmäßig. 
Der Pas de Lona ist richtig bitter, jedenfalls das Schiebestück, aber da es kurz vor dem Ende ist, ist man da schon beflügelt, es bald geschafft zu haben. 
Ich habe knapp unter 9 Stunden gebraucht. Womit ich zufrieden bin.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friedrich1963 (25. August 2014)

@EDA Gratulation.

Yeah, auch ich kam in Grimentz an!!!!
....mitm Auto! War nicht sooo anstrengend obwohl die Fahrt dort hoch doch nicht so einfach war .

Naja....

Geile Erlebnisse als Zuschauer an der Zieleinfahrt erlebt.
Die Gesichter der ankommenden Fahrer sprachen Bände .
Sooo Geil!!!! Manche kamen nur noch mit blanken Felgen an  .

Und der Zweikampf am Ende zwischen Huber und Sauser war sehr beeindruckend.

Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## baloo (25. August 2014)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> @EDA Gratulation.
> 
> Yeah, auch ich kam in Grimentz an!!!!
> ....mitm Auto! War nicht sooo anstrengend obwohl die Fahrt dort hoch doch nicht so einfach war .
> ...


Wie war den der Zweikampf, hatte Huber in der letzten Abfahrt einen Vorsprung? Normalerweise ist Sauser der viel bessere Abfahrer und sollte dadurch das Rennen entscheiden!


----------



## Friedrich1963 (25. August 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Wie war den der Zweikampf, hatte Huber in der letzten Abfahrt einen Vorsprung? Normalerweise ist Sauser der viel bessere Abfahrer und sollte dadurch das Rennen entscheiden!



http://www.urshuber.ch/aktuelles/anzeigen.asp?A_ID=580&R_ID=15

hier kannst du es nachlesen. Schöner Rennbericht.


Was ich Live gesehen habe war, das kurz vorm Ziel Huber sich umdrehte und nach Sauser schaute, aber kein Sauser weit und breit.
In seinem Gesichtsausdruck konnte ich erkennen das er es gar nicht glauben wollte das Sauser nicht mithalten konnte.

ein paar Sek. später kam Sauser im Voll-Sprint hinterher, aber zu spät.


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2014)

Wunderbarer Bericht vom Huber. Da kommt der ganze Kampf bei GRC rüber. Und wer das einmal mitgemacht hat....


----------



## EDA (25. August 2014)

Das mit Sauser ist ganz seltsam. Laut Strava war Sauser in dem 12,3 km Abschnitt - also dem Downhill - sogar langsamer als ich. Da hätte er ja einen riesigen Vorsprung vor Huber am Gipfel haben müssen. Laut Hubers Rennbericht war er aber in Führung. Komisch. Oder war Huber dann noch langsamer als Sauser und ich . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (25. August 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Das mit Sauser ist ganz seltsam. Laut Strava war Sauser in dem 12,3 km Abschnitt - also dem Downhill - sogar langsamer als ich. Da hätte er ja einen riesigen Vorsprung vor Huber am Gipfel haben müssen. Laut Hubers Rennbericht war er aber in Führung. Komisch. Oder war Huber dann noch langsamer als Sauser und ich .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huber ist kein besonders guter Abfahrer!
Ich hab ihn freundlicherweise mal in der Abfahrt zum Chaschaunapass vorbei gelassen, bis ich gemerkt habe dass er mir zu langsam war und ich wieder vorbei bin.
In der Ebende ist er dann aber wieder mit Volldampf an mir vorbei .

Von daher kann es schon sein dass du schneller warst!!!


----------



## bergfloHD (25. August 2014)

Sauser war am Pas di Lona 33s hinter Huber laut Datasport, aber die Abfahrt ist auch nicht allzu technisch, man braucht einfach nur Mut, es voll laufen zu lassen. Muss mir wohl aber auch noch mal den Bericht durchlesen.

Ich bin immer noch total geflasht vom Rennen, war ein super Erlebnis, schöne Mischung und eine geniale Landschaft mit wundervollen Blicken. Super fand ich auch die Stimmung, habe selten so oft meinen Namen gehört und dann auch noch mit dem gewissen französischen Charme der Aussprache. Verpflegung war genial. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dass es wirklich so oft Wasser gibt, hätte ich mir die 2. Flasche mit Gel gefüllt und wäre wohl besser durchgekommen.
<10h ist fürs erste mal wohl ganz OK, habe viel Zeit in den Abfahrten liegen lassen, da ich nichts riskieren wollte. Alleine da wären mindestens 20min zu holen gewesen. Zwischendrin hat mein Magen etwas gesponnen, daher fehlte mir zu Schluss einfach die Energie. Bin auch 29er HT gefahren, hat vollkommen gereicht, auch wenns mit Fully sicher in den Rumpelpassagen angenehmer gewesen wäre. Klamottenmäßig habe ich mein CUBE Langarmtrikot an, dass leicht windabweißend ist, daher wars mir eigentlich nie zu kalt. Kurz vor Tuzmaz wären mir Knielinge aber schon lieb gewesen. Tiefstemperatur: 2,9°C  Aber immerhin trocken, das ist die Halbe Miete
Pas di Lona ist einfach ein krasses Erlebnis. Das waren so ziemlich die schlimmsten 300hm meines Lebens, aber wenn das Ziel langsam näher rückt, einfach nur geil. Und dann der Stausee vor Grimentz  Schöner gehts kaum

Bin froh, dabei gewesen zu sein. Irgendwann sicher mal wieder


----------



## EDA (25. August 2014)

Ich finde das schwerste am Grand Raid ist die richtige Renneinteilung zu finden. Gerade wenn man wie ich das erste Mal dabei ist, fällt es einem schwer den letzten Anstieg richtig einzukalkulieren. Ich habe mich bis dahin vorsichtshalber zurückgehalten und konnte daher die Schiebestrecke und den letzten kleinen Hügel recht flüssig überwinden. Ggf. habe ich dadurch etwas Zeit verschenkt, aber so war ich auf der sicheren Seite. Angesichts der Härte des Rennens und des letzten Anstiegs finde ich es sehr erfreulich, dass so extrem wenige nicht das Ziel erreicht haben. Auf der Langstrecke nur 2 Personen, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Das wäre doch sehr erstaunlich. Alleine durch technische Defekte wären mehr Ausfälle plausibel. Ich habe 2 arme Mitstreiter den Berg mit dem Bike runter rennen sehen.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (25. August 2014)

http://services.datasport.com/2014/mtb/GrandRaid/RANG010.HTM


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2014)

50% wären ja wie in den guten alten Zeiten


----------



## bergfloHD (25. August 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> 50% wären ja wie in den guten alten Zeiten



Das war 2013, dieses Jahr warens nur ca. 25% (600/800 in Grimentz)

http://services.datasport.com/2014/mtb/GrandRaid/RANG010.HTM

Was ich aber sehr schön fand, dass ich kaum Stürze oder deren Nachwehen gesehen habe. Wenn ich an Albstadt denke, wo man nach 2h ständig den Krankenwagen gehört habe.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (25. August 2014)

bergfloHD schrieb:


> Das war 2013, dieses Jahr warens nur ca. 25% (600/800 in Grimentz)
> 
> http://services.datasport.com/2014/mtb/GrandRaid/RANG010.HTM




au du hast Recht.... ich habe mich verguckt!
@ Eda sorry


----------



## EDA (25. August 2014)

Ah, danke. Ich habe nicht auf die Zwischenzeiten, sondern nur auf die DNF-Angabe geachtet. 25% ist schon plausibel.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (25. August 2014)

Hier noch ein Kurzbericht von Robert Mennen
nichts spektakuläres....

http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/mennens-marathon-blog-5-grand-raid-cristalp/a20943.html


----------



## Friedrich1963 (25. August 2014)

und hier vom Buchli

http://www.lukasbuchli.ch/news/mountain-bike/article/platz-3-am-grand-raid.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friedrich1963 (25. August 2014)

hier Urs am Pas de Lona...


----------



## rolfe (25. August 2014)

So,bin auch wieder daheim. In 10.36 (senioren 2 ) ab Verbier ist für mich 20 min. schneller als 2012, bin recht zufrieden, zumal ich mir im Pas de Lona eine ca 7 min. Pause gegönnt habe um mir einfach mal meine Mitstreiter und die ganze Szenerie " von aussen " zu betrachten.Der Pas de Lona ist schon hart , aber grausam sind eigentlich die übel ruppigen Kilometer zum Schluss die mir an beiden Armen entzündede Sehnen oder sowas in der Art beschert haben , da sind zwei üble Beulen an der Armoberseite  kurz hinterm Handgelenk.											   Ich weiß nicht ob ichs wieder tu ! ( Wahrscheinlich aber schon ! )


----------



## minihbmichi (25. August 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Ah, danke. Ich habe nicht auf die Zwischenzeiten, sondern nur auf die DNF-Angabe geachtet. 25% ist schon plausibel.


Da gehöre ich leider auch dazu, da ich mich an der Verpflegung nach Hermence nach dem langen Flachstück bei km 75 verfahren habe.

Bin einfach aus der Verpflegung raus auf die Straße und runter, hinter mir noch ein paar hinterher, und auf einmal standen wir wieder in hermence, mal schnell 850 hm runtergefahren


----------



## Themar7 (25. August 2014)

Hey ihr Helden,

endlich Verbier Grimentz gefinisht....Seit 2011 bin ich dabei. Bin 2011 das erste mal von Nendaz gestartet und war damals fast 11h unterwegs. Jetzt von Verbier aus in 10:30. Da bin ich mehr als zufrieden.
Trotzdem hätte ich noch schneller sein können...War wohl etwas übervorsichtig mit der Bekleidung, die Jacke war etwas zuviel des guten. Mit Rucksack wollt ich aber auch nicht fahren. Naja wars halt doch mal etwas zu warm nach Eison und La Vieille. Ich freu mich schon wieder auf nächstes Jahr hoffe mal es klappt terminlich. Ich habe auch noch ein ähnliches Rennen am Mont Blanc in Megeve entdeckt...mal schauen!


----------



## EDA (25. August 2014)

Minihbmichi, das ist ja bitter. Und ihr seit zu mehreren runter auf der Straße gefahren. Wie ging es dann weiter? Habt ihr nochmal versucht zum Rennen zurückzukehren? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minihbmichi (26. August 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Minihbmichi, das ist ja bitter. Und ihr seit zu mehreren runter auf der Straße gefahren. Wie ging es dann weiter? Habt ihr nochmal versucht zum Rennen zurückzukehren?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ne nach diversen Diskussionen , sind wir stehen geblieben, man hat uns einen kostenlosen Startplatz für nächstes Jahr in Aussicht gestellt.
Da habe ich mir erstmal einen 1/2 Liter Rotwein bestellt und in die Sonne gesetzt, dann die Leute beobachtet die aus dem Zeitlimit gefallen sind.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (26. August 2014)

hier ein Video des GR 2014


----------



## bergfloHD (26. August 2014)

Geiles Video, geiler Tag, möchte das gerne mal bei richtig warmem Wetter fahren. Aber vorher erst mal die Salzkammerguttrophy


----------



## Themar7 (26. August 2014)

bergfloHD schrieb:


> Geiles Video, geiler Tag, möchte das gerne mal bei richtig warmem Wetter fahren. Aber vorher erst mal die Salzkammerguttrophy



2012 wars richtig warm bis zu 40°C. Da hab ich Sterne gesehen vor LA Vieille und der Mann mit dem Hammer war da! Ich denke mal letztes Jahr waren die Temperaturen ideal....leider dann das böse Unwetter. 60 Mann wurden mit dem Heli vom Pas de Lona evakuiert. Ich war nicht dabei!

War eigentlich jemand mit Powermeter bzw Leistungsmesser unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friedrich1963 (26. August 2014)

bergfloHD schrieb:


> Geiles Video, geiler Tag, möchte das gerne mal bei richtig warmem Wetter fahren. Aber vorher erst mal die Salzkammerguttrophy



...dies wünsche ich mir auch. Den Weg bis zum Schluss fahren bei richtig geilem Wetter

Ich war am Start und am Ziel dieses Jahr nur als Zuschauer unterwegs...das tat schon weh...
und an der Zieleinfahrt musste ich sogar ne Träne vergießen als ich das Grinsen  in den Gesichtern der ankommenden Fahrern erblickte.
Naja, nicht jeder konnte lächeln ... 


...GR 2015 mal schauen.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (26. August 2014)

*Hier auch nochmal einen großen Dank an Thorsten Witt.*

Er hat mich über das Jahr super vorbereitet. Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und es hat mir gezeigt das ich in der Vergangenheit viele Fehler gemacht habe. Das Training gibt mir das Gefühl professionell zu arbeiten.

*http://witt-training.de/*

Das ich wegen einem Infekt nicht teilnehmen konnte war Pech, sonst ich hätte den Weg gerockt (denke ich).

Und ich glaube das ich mit dem GR noch nicht abgeschlossen habe.


----------



## Themar7 (26. August 2014)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein großen Dank an Thorsten Witt.
> 
> Er hat mich über das Jahr super vorbereitet. Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und es hat mir gezeigt das ich in der Vergangenheit viele Fehler gemacht habe. Das Training gab mir ein Gefühl professionell zu arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Das ist sehr schade wenn sowas dazwischen kommt. Bleib halt dran am Training! Dann halt nächstes Jahr! Ich werd bestimmt auch wieder 2015 starten. Der GRC ist einfach das tollste Rennen in Europa!


----------



## bergfloHD (26. August 2014)

Themar7 schrieb:


> 2012 wars richtig warm bis zu 40°C. Da hab ich Sterne gesehen vor LA Vieille und der Mann mit dem Hammer war da! Ich denke mal letztes Jahr waren die Temperaturen ideal....leider dann das böse Unwetter. 60 Mann wurden mit dem Heli vom Pas de Lona evakuiert. Ich war nicht dabei!
> 
> War eigentlich jemand mit Powermeter bzw Leistungsmesser unterwegs?



40 Grad wär mein Wetter 

Ich fahre mit Stages Power, ideal fürs Pacing. Und auch nicht allzu teuer. Konnte auch bis kurz vor La Viellei noch fast meine FTP abrufen, das motiviert schon, auch wenn die Zeit nicht so berauschend war


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Friedrich1963 (26. August 2014)

Hier ein Kurzbericht (franz.) über die Vorbereitung auf dem Pas de Lona

http://www.rts.ch/video/info/journa...ement-exige-une-infrastructure-colossale.html

am Samstag 30.08. auf Tele Suedostschweiz ein langer Bericht über den Grand Raid
Falls Empfang.

http://www.telesuedostschweiz.ch/data/cms/Programm_2014_KW35.pdf


----------



## GlockeGT (27. August 2014)

Ich glaub ich muss da nächstes Jahr auch teilnehmen...die Videoimpressionen sind einfach gewaltig


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friedrich1963 (31. August 2014)

12 min. Bericht Grand Raid


----------



## Themar7 (31. August 2014)

Hat jemand den TV Bericht gestern auf Tele Südostschweiz gesehen?


----------



## Suprarenin (1. September 2014)

Ich versteh kein Wort von dem was der Sauser da im Video erzählt


----------



## Friedrich1963 (1. September 2014)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Hat jemand den TV Bericht gestern auf Tele Südostschweiz gesehen?



Ne habe ich auch nicht gesehen...

Rein aus Neugier.
Wie viele Rennen fährst du im Jahr? Und welche?


----------



## Themar7 (1. September 2014)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Ich versteh kein Wort von dem was der Sauser da im Video erzählt



Unglaublich schnell gefahren alles riskiert ..... Mann gegen Mann, Bike gegen Bike!


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. September 2014)

Themar7 schrieb:


> .....



für altbayerische Ohren ist der Teil auch nicht zu dechiffrieren. Der Rest ging noch.


----------



## sven1 (1. September 2014)

Themar7 schrieb:


> .....


"niemand hatte Defekt, war wirklich ein super faires Rennen"


----------



## katko (2. September 2014)

für mich auch ein super Rennen, gleich in der erster Abfahrt einen hinterrrad platten gekriegt aber schnell den Schlauch gewechselt...ich hatte in 2008 von Heremence gestartet also wusste ich was mich dann erwartet...bergauf ging es super, keine Krisen, nichts...im Ziel dan 10:19h...ein super Gefühl nach der letzten Abfahrt...Kleidung hatte ich gut gewält - WS Weste, Merino Unterhemd, Kurzarm Trikot und Arm und Knielinge...


----------



## Friedrich1963 (3. September 2014)

...ich habe hier noch was gefunden. Falls Interesse oder noch nicht gesehen.
Hat jetzt nichts mit dem GR zu tun.

Aber gute Rennberichte.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0nQfcSHjvSHA1yc2VjNb0A

IXS swiss bike
- 3. Lauf der iXS classic, Eiger Bike, Ma-Schweizer Meisterschaft 2014
- 2. Lauf der iXS classic am Frigaz BerGiBike 2014
- 1. Lauf der iXS classic an der Elsa Bike Trophy 2014
- 6. Lauf iXS swiss bike classic am Iron Bike Race 2013
- 5. Lauf iXS swiss bike classic an der o-tour in Alpnach 2013
- 4. Lauf iXS swiss bike classic am Nationalpark Bike Marathon 2013


----------



## Themar7 (3. September 2014)

bergfloHD schrieb:


> 40 Grad wär mein Wetter
> 
> Ich fahre mit Stages Power, ideal fürs Pacing. Und auch nicht allzu teuer. Konnte auch bis kurz vor La Viellei noch fast meine FTP abrufen, das motiviert schon, auch wenn die Zeit nicht so berauschend war
> 
> ...



Fahre am Rennrad auch einen Stages. Da müsste deine FTP höher liegen wenn du den kompletten Anstieg bis La Vieille fast an der FTP hoch gefahren bist!
Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Stages. An das MTB kommt dann auch noch einer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergfloHD (3. September 2014)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Fahre am Rennrad auch einen Stages. Da müsste deine FTP höher liegen wenn du den kompletten Anstieg bis La Vieille fast an der FTP hoch gefahren bist!
> Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Stages. An das MTB kommt dann auch noch einer!



Schön wars, wenn ich da noch an der FTP gefahren wäre. Meinte eher, dass ich die dort noch hin und wieder erreichen konnte. Aber bei den ersten Marathons dieses Jahr, konnte ich selbst kurzzeitig nicht mehr da ran am letzten Anstieg.

FTP ist ja auch immer schwer zu ermitteln, ich hätte hier keinen Anstieg, wo ich das rausfinden kann und alle 4 Wochen zur Ergometrie ist wohl etwas übertrieben teuer


----------

